# Aforismario



## Hellseven (5 Dicembre 2014)

Sono fissato con gli aforismi.
Ogni giorno vi romperò le palle con un aforisma che mi piace particolarmente.
Fino alla prossima settimana aforisma libero, poi ogni settimana pongo un argomento diverso e su quello aforismiamo: siete i benvenuti se volete.


----------



## Flavia (5 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono fissato con gli aforismi.
> Ogni giorno vi romperò le palle con un aforisma che mi piace particolarmente.
> Fino alla prossima settimana aforisma libero, poi ogni settimana pongo un argomento diverso e su quello aforismiamo: siete i benvenuti se volete.


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (5 Dicembre 2014)

La nostra meta non è mai un luogo, ma piuttosto  		un nuovo modo di vedere le cose. (Henry Miller)


----------



## lolapal (5 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono fissato con gli aforismi.
> Ogni giorno vi romperò le palle con un aforisma che mi piace particolarmente.
> Fino alla prossima settimana aforisma libero, poi ogni settimana pongo un argomento diverso e su quello aforismiamo: siete i benvenuti se volete.


Verde virtuale :up:

Se non lotti per ciò che desideri, non piangere per ciò che perdi (anonimo).


----------



## Hellseven (5 Dicembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Verde virtuale :up:
> 
> Se non lotti per ciò che desideri, non piangere per ciò che perdi (anonimo).


Ricambio il verde virtuale e buona festa dell'Immacolata a te e tutti gli amici che amano gi aforismi e che leggono questo 3 D (ma anche a chi non lo legge, indeed)


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao


Poiché la lingua è lo specchio del pensiero, indagare il preciso significato delle parole è mettere chiarezza nelle proprie idee.*Aristide Gabelli*, Pensieri, 1886



sienne


----------



## Fantastica (5 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Poiché la lingua è lo specchio del pensiero, indagare il preciso significato delle parole è mettere chiarezza nelle proprie idee.*Aristide Gabelli*, Pensieri, 1886
> ...


Io ripeto questo, per oggi e domani.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Dicembre 2014)

"Arrendersi" non significa sempre essere deboli, a volte significa essere forti abbastanza da lasciar perdere.
Taylor Swift


----------



## Divì (6 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Poiché la lingua è lo specchio del pensiero, indagare il preciso significato delle parole è mettere chiarezza nelle proprie idee.*Aristide Gabelli*, Pensieri, 1886
> ...


:up: Le parole per dirlo!


----------



## Divì (6 Dicembre 2014)

Il vero amore non è nè fisico nè romantico. Il vero amore è l'accettazione di tutto ciò che è, è stato, sarà e non sarà.
Le persone più felici non sono necessariamente quelle che hanno il meglio di tutto, ma coloro che traggono il meglio da ciò che hanno. La vita non è una questione di come sopravvivere alla tempesta, ma di come danzare nella pioggia.
(Khalil Gibran)


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2014)

Amore si nutre solo di colombe, e questo genera calore al sangue e caldo sangue fa caldi pensieri, caldi pensieri fanno calde azioni, e queste calde azioni sono l’amore.

Shakespeare


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2014)

Fatti i cazzi tua che campi cent'anni. 

*Ciò che noi conosciamo di noi stessi, non è che una parte, forse una piccolissima parte di quello che noi siamo. E tante e tante cose, in certi momenti eccezionali, noi sorprendiamo in noi stessi, percezioni, ragionamenti, stati di coscienza che son veramente oltre i limiti relativi della nostra esistenza normale e cosciente.
​*​Luigi Pirandello
*​*


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Dicembre 2014)

Chi non risica non rosica

Non esistono più le mezze stagioni

Chi dorme non piglia pesci

Cane che abbaia non morde


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Dicembre 2014)

Vivi ogni attimo come se fosse l'ult (aforismi venuti male)


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (6 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono fissato con gli aforismi.
> Ogni giorno vi romperò le palle con un aforisma che mi piace particolarmente.
> Fino alla prossima settimana aforisma libero, poi ogni settimana pongo un argomento diverso e su quello aforismiamo: siete i benvenuti se volete.


:up:

Ci sono notti che non accadono mai.
[Alda Merini]


----------



## ologramma (6 Dicembre 2014)

Non rimandare a domani quello che puoi fare oggi .


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non rimandare a domani quello che puoi fare oggi .


non rimandare a domani
ciò che puoi rimandare a dopo domani


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2014)

L'amicizia non è fatta solo di sorrisi,
ma anche di tutti quei gesti
che fanno tornare il sorriso
quando qualcuno l'ha portato via
(Anonimo)


----------



## Eratò (6 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono fissato con gli aforismi.
> Ogni giorno vi romperò le palle con un aforisma che mi piace particolarmente.
> Fino alla prossima settimana aforisma libero, poi ogni settimana pongo un argomento diverso e su quello aforismiamo: siete i benvenuti se volete.


"Il vantaggio di essere intelligente e' che si puo' sempre fare l'imbecille mentre il contrario e' del tutto impossibile"
 Woody Allen


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> "Il vantaggio di essere intelligente e' che si puo' sempre fare l'imbecille mentre il contrario e' del tutto impossibile"
> Woody Allen


questo lo adovo:up:


----------



## Eratò (6 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> questo lo adovo:up:


L'amore e' come l' erba : nasce,cresce e poi arriva una vacca e rovina tutto:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'amore e' come l' erba : nasce,cresce e poi arriva una vacca e rovina tutto:rotfl:


un'altra perla di saggezza
ti vedo particolarmente ispirata
questa sera


----------



## sienne (6 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'amore e' come l' erba : nasce,cresce e poi arriva una vacca e rovina tutto:rotfl:



Ciao


:risata:

bella questa. E tua?


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> L'amore e' come l' erba : nasce,cresce e poi arriva una vacca e rovina tutto:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (6 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> un'altra perla di saggezza
> ti vedo particolarmente ispirata
> questa sera





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> :risata:
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Saggezza popolare


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2014)

nella vita prima di trovare
il principe azzurro
occorre baciare
un sacco di rospi
(Groucho Marx)


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Saggezza popolare


Verissima


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2014)

La vita è una questione di culo.

o ce l'hai o te lo fanno


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non rimandare a domani
> ciò che puoi rimandare a dopo domani


Tanto non puoi dire quello che dovevo fare ieri lo recupero  oggi è meglio fare le cose sia ieri che oggi.
Mi è sempre piaciuto dirlo e può essere applicato su tutte le cose della vita , primo fra
 tutte il mangiare e tiè anche l'amore


----------



## sienne (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao


Accade quel che accade, 
anche il sole del giorno peggiore tramonta. 

(proverbio cinese)


sienne


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Tanto non puoi dire quello che dovevo fare ieri lo recupero  oggi è meglio fare le cose sia ieri che oggi.
> Mi è sempre piaciuto dirlo e può essere applicato su tutte le cose della vita , primo fra
> tutte il mangiare e tiè anche l'amore


era solo una battuta,
magari brutta ma 
era solo una battuta


----------



## Hellseven (7 Dicembre 2014)

Buondì . Amici vorrei di cuore che questo fosse un luogo di assoluta serenita' e gioco. Pensate che persino io non mi arrabbio se qualche utente o utenta[emoji16] monello o monella mi sabota il 3D postando proverbi e non  aforismi. Sapete tutti che non sono la stessa cosa. [emoji2][emoji6] Pero' se volete postate pure i proverbi purché regnino la serenità e la cordialità tra tutti. Almeno qui vi prego


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Buondì . Amici vorrei di cuore che questo fosse un luogo di assoluta serenita' e gioco. Pensate che persino io non mi arrabbio se qualche utente o utenta[emoji16] monello o monella mi sabota il 3D postando proverbi e non  aforismi. Sapete tutti che non sono la stessa cosa. [emoji2][emoji6] Pero' se volete postate pure i proverbi purché regnino la serenità e la cordialità tra tutti. Almeno qui vi prego





Solo chi ama senza speranza conosce il vero amore     
 da Paolo neruda  in onore della didascalia di Frafalla
La 7 , me sembri na televisione, scherzo, ho digitato e ho trovato che sito http://aforismi.meglio.it/ ne ha 60000 , che pensi li citiamo tutti?:up:


----------



## Hellseven (7 Dicembre 2014)

Si citiamoli tutti, perché no? Solo che bisognerebbe citare solo quelli che sentiamo nostri, non compilare un modulo o redigere un elenco.
Mi chiamo Hellseven non La7...


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Solo chi ama senza speranza conosce il vero amore
> da Paolo neruda  in onore della didascalia di Frafalla
> La 7 , me sembri na televisione, scherzo, ho digitato e ho trovato che sito http://aforismi.meglio.it/ ne ha 60000 , che pensi li citiamo tutti?:up:


Si che almeno impariamo o ci rinfreschiamo la memoria o scopriamo anche noi qualcosa di nuovo di dire attraverso il pensiero degli altri...


----------



## sienne (7 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si citiamoli tutti, perché no? Solo che bisognerebbe citare solo quelli che sentiamo nostri, non compilare un modulo o redigere un elenco.
> Mi chiamo Hellseven non La7...



Ciao

e inventarne? 

Perché no ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (7 Dicembre 2014)

Inventarne sarebbe il massimo piccola Sienne[emoji6]


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si citiamoli tutti, perché no? Solo che bisognerebbe citare solo quelli che sentiamo nostri, non compilare un modulo o redigere un elenco.
> Mi chiamo Hellseven non La7...


Chissà perchè il tuo nick mi ricorda La 7 ? Quello che ho citato per primo è quello che uso di più e che amo, dato che lo adatto a tute le situazioni, delle volte uso proverbi , ma che vuoi fare è che nella mia lunga (non ancora ) esperienza di vita ne ho sentito tanti


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e inventarne?
> 
> ...


In effetti come quelli della vacca di ieri ne avrei tanti da dire:rotfl:Scherzo.Vedo di far la seria


----------



## drusilla (7 Dicembre 2014)

Se la notti piangi per il sole non scoprirai le stelle  (Tagore) 
Mi piaceva un sacco fin da bambina...


----------



## sienne (7 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> In effetti come quelli della vacca di ieri ne avrei tanti da dire:rotfl:Scherzo.Vedo di far la seria



Ciao

a me è piaciuta tanto, a dire il vero. 
A volte, basta un un elemento estraneo ... e tutto svanisce ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2014)

Chi non sa tacere non sa parlare.
Pittaco


----------



## Hellseven (7 Dicembre 2014)

Gli aforismi non sono necessariamente seri.anzi. Leggi quelli di Oscar Wilde e Ambrose Bierce. [emoji6] e fammi sapere


----------



## sienne (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao


la nostra coscienza può arrivare a ingannare le nostre intenzioni. 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ragazzi è' uscito il sole dopo una notte di pioggia. Indosso la tuta e vado a correre. Ne approfitto![emoji6] a dopo ciao


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2014)

Gli uomini condannano le ingiustizie non perchè ritengono criminale commetterle, ma perchè temono di poterne esserne vittime
Platone


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2014)

_E' assurdo dividere le persone in buone o cattive. Le persone sono deliziose o noiose._

a ragione sto Oscar Wuide


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (7 Dicembre 2014)

Oggi non è che un giorno qualunque di tutti i giorni che verranno. Ma quello che accadrà in tutti i giorni che verranno può dipendere da quello che farai tu oggi.

*Ernest Hemingway*, Per chi suona la campana, 1940


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Dicembre 2014)

Be angry, be fetish. (Aforismi venuti male)


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2014)

Pitosto de lavorare de gusto, preferisso magnare sforzà.


----------



## Flavia (7 Dicembre 2014)

"E' più facile spezzare un atomo che un pregiudizio."


"Due cose sono infinite: l'universo e la stupidità umana, ma riguardo all'universo nutro ancora dei dubbi."

Albert Einstein


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Buongiorno Flavia. Più ti leggo più ti stimo. [emoji106]


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

E prendendo spunto da Flavia e dal forum stesso propongo per questa settimana come argomento dei vs aforismi:
LA TOLLERANZA


----------



## sienne (8 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

proviamo a mostrare tolleranza, nel vole spiegare cosa è la tolleranza ...

PS: si capisce?


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Si si: bello. Brava
Ps ciao a te


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (8 Dicembre 2014)

*tolleranza*

La tolleranza è come il vino: un po’ fa bene, troppa è dannosa.

*Beppe Severgnini*


----------



## Eratò (8 Dicembre 2014)

Più che costruirsi castelli in aria, bisognerebbe imparare a costruirsi una vita.
Claudia Marangoni


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Sienne questo la pensava al tuo opposto leggi qua

Dovremmo rivendicare, nel nome della tolleranza, il diritto a non tollerare gli intolleranti.
Karl Popper, La società aperta e i suoi nemici, 1945


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Sorella mi spieghi il senso del tuo[emoji4]? Tipo prima di guardare la pagliuzza nel mio occhio .... Tipo così ?


----------



## Eratò (8 Dicembre 2014)

Fare Teatro significa vivere davvero ciò che gli altri, nella vita, recitano male.
Eduardo De Filippo


----------



## Eratò (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sorella mi spieghi il senso del tuo[emoji4]? Tipo prima di guardare la pagliuzza nel mio occhio .... Tipo così ?


Buongiorno H7!Scusa non avevo letto che l'argomento della settimana era l'Intolleranza....Ma chiedevi a me?


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Si perché non avevo capito che non avevi capito e quindi cercavo di capire perché non capivo. Carina questa no? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## ologramma (8 Dicembre 2014)

“*La pazienza è la compagna della saggezza.*” 
Cercato su internet , lo ha detto Santo Agostino


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Ologramma ciao. Il tema del giorno è' la tolleranza . Ne posteresti uno sul tema? Grazie. Hai visto come sono tollerante ?[emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## Eratò (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si perché non avevo capito che non avevi capito e quindi cercavo di capire perché non capivo. Carina questa no? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji6]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (8 Dicembre 2014)

_La tolleranza diventa un crimine quando si applica al male. Thomas Mann _



Che ce vo , tanto i leggo :up:


----------



## Flavia (8 Dicembre 2014)

Nella tolleranza c'è forza; nell'intolleranza, prepotenza.
*Roberto Gervaso*, La volpe e l'uva, 1989​


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2014)

La tollerenza sai e' come il tempo, preziosa.

Senza si resta soli.


----------



## Flavia (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Buongiorno Flavia. Più ti leggo più ti stimo. [emoji106]


buongiorno
troppo buono tu, 
mi piace il tema della settimana
da te scelto, pensa che volevo
aprire un 3d sulla assertività


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Acquistiamo il diritto alla critica più severa solo quando siamo riusciti a convincere il prossimo del nostro affetto per lui e della lealtà nel nostro giudizio, e quando siamo sicuri di non rimanere assolutamente irritati se il nostro giudizio non viene accettato o rispettato. In altre parole, per poter criticare, si dovrebbe avere un'amorevole capacità di chiara intuizione e un'assoluta tolleranza.
Mohandas Gandhi


----------



## Caciottina (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Acquistiamo il diritto alla critica più severa solo quando siamo riusciti a convincere il prossimo del nostro affetto per lui e della lealtà nel nostro giudizio, e quando siamo sicuri di non rimanere assolutamente irritati se il nostro giudizio non viene accettato o rispettato. In altre parole, per poter criticare, si dovrebbe avere un'amorevole capacità di chiara intuizione e un'assoluta tolleranza.
> Mohandas Gandhi


bellissima


----------



## sienne (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sienne questo la pensava al tuo opposto leggi qua
> 
> Dovremmo rivendicare, nel nome della tolleranza, il diritto a non tollerare gli intolleranti.
> Karl Popper, La società aperta e i suoi nemici, 1945



Ciao


ho dovuto riflettere. Certo, se dopo aver dato libertà per abbattere i muri della intolleranza senza esito,
segue una sola cosa, proprio in nome della tolleranza, per non farla affogare nella prepotenza della intolleranza. La sua salvaguardia di reagire con il suo opposto. 
Figo. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi non risica non rosica
> 
> Non esistono più le mezze stagioni
> 
> ...


Domani è un altro giorno :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Dicembre 2014)

Allora è così? Di colpo, tutto si ferma? E' questo morire? Non rivedrete più quelli che amate, non rivedrete più quelli che vi amano? Se è questo morire, è proprio la tragedia che dicono... (Il riccio)


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

I soldi sono come il sesso, sembrano molto più importanti quando non ce n'è.​-- Charles Bukowski ---


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> ho dovuto riflettere. Certo, se dopo aver dato libertà per abbattere i muri della intolleranza senza esito,
> ...



Ciao

però, si combatte con la tolleranza, l'apertura al dialogo e al trovarsi.
Il resto è prepotenza ... 


sienne


----------



## Divì (9 Dicembre 2014)

_Se continuiamo a pensare a tutti i modi in cui altri ci hanno tradito, deluso, ingannato o fatto arrabbiare, il nostro cuore sarà per sempre pieno di odio. Impariamo a lasciar andare, ad essere felici (Buddha)_

Ha a che fare con la tolleranza? io credo ....


----------



## Hellseven (9 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> _Se continuiamo a pensare a tutti i modi in cui altri ci hanno tradito, deluso, ingannato o fatto arrabbiare, il nostro cuore sarà per sempre pieno di odio. Impariamo a lasciar andare, ad essere felici (Buddha)_
> 
> Ha a che fare con la tolleranza? io credo ....


sicuramente si. Buondì


----------



## Hellseven (9 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> I soldi sono come il sesso, sembrano molto più importanti quando non ce n'è.​-- Charles Bukowski ---


Bello ma ti devo tirare la recchietella, o'frà, perche questa è da ieri la settimana sul tema tolleranza. Ti perdono perché sei preso da cose ben più importanti sul piano emotivo :up:


----------



## Palladiano (9 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bello ma ti devo tirare la recchietella, o'frà, perche questa è da ieri la settimana sul tema tolleranza. Ti perdono perché sei preso da cose ben più importanti sul piano emotivo :up:


tolleranza, non continenza


----------



## viola di mare (9 Dicembre 2014)

La discordia è la piaga mortale del genere umano, e la tolleranza ne è il solo rimedio.
Voltaire


non so se l'hanno postato, non ho letto, siate tolleranti


----------



## sienne (10 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao





Parlare di tolleranza, di rispetto, di amore ... è inutile, 
se nel grande sono i soldi che condizionano le nostre azioni. 
E rispetto a ciò Popper ha ragione: zero tolleranza ... 
Caliamo i veli ... 


sienne


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (10 Dicembre 2014)

Se si tollera qualcosa, diventa sopportabile e poco tempo dopo anche normale.

Israel Zangwill​

....discutibile


----------



## ologramma (10 Dicembre 2014)

Ci sono uomini che credono tanto nella famiglia che ne hanno due.
(Anonimo)


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ci sono uomini che credono tanto nella famiglia che ne hanno due.
> (Anonimo)


questa mi ricorda: l'amore e' una croce talmente grande che bisognerebbe essere in tre a portarla


----------



## ologramma (10 Dicembre 2014)

Chi non sa contare fino a tre, lo impara nel matrimonio.
(Georges Courteline)


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2014)

Sii Te Stesso. 
PTutti gli altri sono già occupati.Oscar Wilde


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2014)

Chi tollera l’intollerabile è su un gradino più in basso dell’intollerante.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Chi tollera l’intollerabile è su un gradino più in basso dell’intollerante.


di chi è di Popper?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> di chi è di Popper?



Giovanni Soriano
Finché c'è vita non c'è speranza


----------



## Frithurik (11 Dicembre 2014)

[FONT=&quot]La vita non e’ come le favole, qui i cattivi vincono, i buoni restano fottuti.[/FONT]
(scritta su un muro)


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (11 Dicembre 2014)

Abitua il tuo intelletto al dubbio e il tuo cuore alla tolleranza
Georg Christoph Lichtenberg​


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2014)

Le paure bloccano il vivere ed alimentano il sopravvivere.​


----------



## Hellseven (11 Dicembre 2014)

.... Tema della settimana sempre la tolleranza grazie a tutti[emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## drusilla (11 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> .... Tema della settimana sempre la tolleranza grazie a tutti[emoji16][emoji6]


Stai esercitandola tanto ..[emoji16] [emoji16]   o perlomeno la pazienza[emoji126] [emoji126]


----------



## ologramma (11 Dicembre 2014)

Che cos'è la tolleranza? È la prerogativa dell'umanità. Siamo tutti impastati di debolezze e di errori; perdoniamoci reciprocamente le nostre sciocchezze: questa è la prima legge di natura.*Voltaire*, Dizionario filosofico, 1764


----------



## Frithurik (11 Dicembre 2014)

*e va beh.*



Hellseven ha detto:


> .... Tema della settimana sempre la tolleranza grazie a tutti[emoji16][emoji6]


La Tolleranza è la necessaria conseguenza della comprensione della nostra imperfezione umana. Errare è umano e a noi questo capita continuamente. (K.Popper)


----------



## Hellseven (11 Dicembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> La Tolleranza è la necessaria conseguenza della comprensione della nostra imperfezione umana. Errare è umano e a noi questo capita continuamente. (K.Popper)


Frit (posso chiamarti così o ti ricordo troppo la frittura di pesce che si mangia dalle tue e dalle mie parti? ) questa mi piace veramente molto. Congratulations:up:


----------



## sienne (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

ora non so, se in Italiano ha lo stesso suono e sveglia certe impressioni. 
Ma se in tedesco dico: Ich toleriere dich (io ti tollero), cacchio, ci sento dell'arroganza che tocca l'offesa ... 

Edit: La tolleranza, non può essere il fine di un sentire. È un sentire, non completo ed ha dei pregiudizi ... 



sienne


----------



## Hellseven (11 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ora non so, se in Italiano ha lo stesso suono e sveglia certe impressioni.
> Ma se in tedesco dico: Ich toleriere dich (io ti tollero), cacchio, ci sento dell'arroganza che tocca l'offesa ...
> ...


In realtà nei vocabolari il termine ha un duplice significato: 

*1* Capacità di resistere a condizioni sfavorevoli o potenzialmente dannose SIN *sopportazione*: _t. ai farmaci_
*2* Disposizione a comprendere e a rispettare idee e comportamenti diversi dai propri: _t. culturale, religiosa_; atteggiamento comprensivo SIN *indulgenza*: _mostrare t. per i difetti altrui_ || casa di t., in cui veniva esercitata la prostituzione legalizzata | t. zero, nel l. giornalistico, politica di assoluta severità contro criminalità, illegalità ecc.
Quindi come sinonimo di sooportazione in effetti non è un complimento 
Io mi riferivo al secondo significato, l'accezione "positiva" diciamo


----------



## sienne (11 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In realtà nei vocabolari il termine ha un duplice significato:
> 
> *1* Capacità di resistere a condizioni sfavorevoli o potenzialmente dannose SIN *sopportazione*: _t. ai farmaci_
> *2* Disposizione a comprendere e a rispettare idee e comportamenti diversi dai propri: _t. culturale, religiosa_; atteggiamento comprensivo SIN *indulgenza*: _mostrare t. per i difetti altrui_ || casa di t., in cui veniva esercitata la prostituzione legalizzata | t. zero, nel l. giornalistico, politica di assoluta severità contro criminalità, illegalità ecc.
> ...




Ciao

Grazie.
In Tedesco, c'è una sottile sfumatura differente, che inclina più verso l'aspetto del sopportare. 
Inoltre vi è una differenziazione di tre aspetti dell'uso ... 

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Toleranz

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toleranz


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (11 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Grazie.
> In Tedesco, c'è una sottile sfumatura differente, che inclina più verso l'aspetto del sopportare.
> ...


Comunque io non mi limito a tollerarti: ti ammiro proprio, è diverso :up::amici:


----------



## sienne (11 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Comunque io non mi limito a tollerarti: ti ammiro proprio, è diverso :up::amici:



Ciao

... ti voglio bene! :amici:


Dovresti vedermi, come una scema a ripetere in tedesco poi in italiano la frase,
per convincermi della sottile differenza ... non la sento. :rotfl:

Preferisco il rispetto. Sì. È più completo. 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (11 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... ti voglio bene! :amici:
> 
> ...


Brava: rispetto! Anche in italiano suona meglio che tolleranza [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## sienne (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

mi sono messa a spulciare dei detti tedeschi, proprio per questa sottile distinzione. 
Ho trovato uno di Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


Toleranz sollte eigentlich nur eine vorübergehende Gesinnung sein: 
Sie muß zu Anerkennung führen. Dulden heißt beleidigen.​

Traduzione alla Sienne:
La tolleranza dovrebbe essere solo un momento transitorio di riflessione:
sfocare poi nel riconoscimento. Tolleranza significa offendere. 

Bene. Questa la sento più mia. Ora non mi stona più. 


Si, il riconoscimento dell'altro, lo si può prendere come sinonimo del significato rispetto. Ci sta. 



sienne


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

Niente ferisce, avvelena, ammala quanto la delusione


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sono messa a spulciare dei detti tedeschi, proprio per questa sottile distinzione.
> Ho trovato uno di Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
> ...


Tollerare signifiva offendere....
Tenderei a concordare. C'è una riflessione sotto. Ma sono di fretta


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In realtà nei vocabolari il termine ha un duplice significato:
> 
> *1* Capacità di resistere a condizioni sfavorevoli o potenzialmente dannose SIN *sopportazione*: _t. ai farmaci_
> *2* Disposizione a comprendere e a rispettare idee e comportamenti diversi dai propri: _t. culturale, religiosa_; atteggiamento comprensivo SIN *indulgenza*: _mostrare t. per i difetti altrui_ || casa di t., in cui veniva esercitata la prostituzione legalizzata | t. zero, nel l. giornalistico, politica di assoluta severità contro criminalità, illegalità ecc.
> ...


Però linguisticamente tollerare significa sopportare. Punto
Pensa a Tantalo che sopportava!  Nel suo nome c'è la stessa radice di tollerare (tal)
Straordinaria l'etimologia. 
Talanton in greco significa bilancia
Dalla parola talanton deriva talento ( la moneta) che tanto più valeva quanto più pesava ( il peso appunto) e da talento moneta grazie a Matteo, arriviamo a talento come ingegno, intelligenza particolare
Partendo dalla sopportazione vedi dove siamo arrivati? All'ingegno.
Sí che possiamo azzardare che chi tollera è persona intelligente 

Sienne: la radice tal è Indo-germanica 
Onore ai tuoi avi dunque


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

"Dovremmo rivendicare, nel nome della tolleranza, il diritto a non tollerare gli intolleranti." Sempre popper che aveva la
Fissa
Arguta intolleranza dico io


----------



## Frithurik (11 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Però linguisticamente tollerare significa sopportare. Punto
> Pensa a Tantalo che sopportava!  Nel suo nome c'è la stessa radice di tollerare (tal)
> Straordinaria l'etimologia.
> Talanton in greco significa bilancia
> ...


             			             				La nostra conoscenza può essere solo finita, mentre la nostra ignoranza deve essere necessariamente infinita.             				 

             			             			             			             			K.Popper.


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> La nostra conoscenza può essere solo finita, mentre la nostra ignoranza deve essere necessariamente infinita.
> 
> K.Popper.


Cosa vuoi dire? Con parole tue peró


----------



## Palladiano (11 Dicembre 2014)

Cancellato, motivo:... Margaritas ad porcos


----------



## Hellseven (12 Dicembre 2014)

? Tutto bene qui?


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Cancellato, motivo:... Margaritas ad porcos


Sei ermetico!


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sei ermetico!


Si meglio così va


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ? Tutto bene qui?


X me benissimo x altri non so


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Dicembre 2014)

An apple a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## ologramma (12 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> An apple a day keeps the doctor away


E che vordì?


----------



## Hellseven (12 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> An apple a day keeps the doctor away


Cacciatela fuori, mi sabota il 3d dall'inizio ....


----------



## Hellseven (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi dire? Con parole tue peró


Ma soprattutto: dove è il riferimento alla tolleranza, Frithurik?
Ragazzi, e dai, ci tengo a mantenere in tema il 3d, abbiate pietà ....


----------



## ologramma (12 Dicembre 2014)

la ricompensa per la tolleranza e il rispetto sono l'eresia e il tradimento
warhammer
Va bè così?


----------



## free (12 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto: dove è il riferimento alla tolleranza, Frithurik?
> Ragazzi, e dai, ci tengo a mantenere in tema il 3d, abbiate *pietà *....



Anche la bestia più feroce conosce un minimo di pietà. Ma io non ne conosco, perciò non sono una bestia

Shakespeare


----------



## Hellseven (12 Dicembre 2014)

Direbbero qua che tieni la cazzimma[emoji6]


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> Anche la bestia più feroce conosce un minimo di pietà. Ma io non ne conosco, perciò non sono una bestia
> 
> Shakespeare


William is simply the best! :up: ho googlato e non poteva che essere Riccardo III...


----------



## Frithurik (12 Dicembre 2014)

*su dai!!*



Palladiano ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi dire? Con parole tue peró


[FONT=&quot]Qualche volta se ci sara’ l’occasione te lo spieghero’[/FONT].


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2014)

Le *frasi sulla tolleranza* meriterebbero di essere lette e rilette all'infinito, per imparare ad accettare la diversità e a capire che ogni individuo merita di essere rispettato nella sua individualità, a prescindere dalla sua religione, dal colore della sua pelle, dai suoi gusti sessuali e da qualsiasi altra sua caratteristica. 

Non ho trovato la firma.


----------



## Frithurik (12 Dicembre 2014)

_Il diritto all'intolleranza é assurdo e barbaro: é il diritto delle  tigri; é anzi ben più orrido, perché le tigri non si fanno a pezzi che  per mangiare, e noi ci siamo sterminati per dei paragrafi».(k.popper)_


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Dicembre 2014)

There's plenty of fish in the sea


----------



## Caciottina (12 Dicembre 2014)

once you go black you never go back


----------



## sienne (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

*’’*"Toleranz ist ein Beweis des Misstrauens gegen ein eigenes Ideal"
Nietzsche 

Traduzione alla Sienne:

La tolleranza è la prova di sfiducia che si ha verso un proprio ideale. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

"Gleichgültigkeit ist die mildeste Form der Intoleranz"

Karl Jaspers


Traduzione alla Sienne:

L'indifferenza è la forma più mite dell'intolleranza. 


sienne


----------



## zanna (12 Dicembre 2014)

Io so essere molto tollerante ... ma non fatemi girare le @@ ... dite che può andare?


----------



## Eratò (12 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Io so essere molto tollerante ... ma non fatemi girare le @@ ... dite che può andare?


Perfetto:up:


----------



## sienne (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

domanda:

Chi di voi, ritiene di essere tollerante? 



sienne


----------



## Hellseven (12 Dicembre 2014)

Io abbastanza ma non quando sono molto stressato. Ma mediamente si e senza grosso sforzo. Mi viene naturale.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Dicembre 2014)

Sienne sei una vera perfezionista amica mia


----------



## Hellseven (12 Dicembre 2014)

Clem e caciotta vi mando dal preside ....[emoji16]


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *’’*"Toleranz ist ein Beweis des Misstrauens gegen ein eigenes Ideal"
> Nietzsche
> ...


Ecco 
Questa mi piace perché io non sono affatto tollerante ( e quindi citando il mio post di ieri, non sono affatto intelligente)
Quindi ora mi sento nobilitato  da mister Tragico


----------



## Divì (12 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> domanda:
> 
> ...


Da giovane non lo ero affatto, troppo piena di passione per poter essere meno che una specie di Furia.

Poi con il tempo ho imparato ad essere più accogliente, e ho capito che quello che importa è "spiegare" il proprio pensiero, e non "imporlo".

E ho capito che tutti hanno diritto ad essere, qualche volta, incoerenti con se stessi.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> domanda:
> 
> ...


Lo sono.. direi anche parecchio,  è un prerogativa caratteriale. ( Certo, poi ci sono le eccezioni.. ci sono cose che non si possono tollerare!).


----------



## sienne (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao 

scusami H7, per essermi intromessa così nel tuo thread. 
Ma questa domanda cominciò a premermi. 

Infatti, come Palladiano, io sono intollerante verso tanto cose. 
Lo spiegherò dopo ... ora sono di corsa.

Grazie per le risposte. 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (12 Dicembre 2014)

La vita è una malattia ereditaria con una mortalità del 100% che si trasmette per via sessuale. 

Buscopann


----------



## Hellseven (12 Dicembre 2014)

Me tapino ....[emoji20] una classe di studenti fuori traccia[emoji16]


----------



## Hellseven (12 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusami H7, per essermi intromessa così nel tuo thread.
> Ma questa domanda cominciò a premermi.
> ...


Siennina il mondo è bello perché è vario. [emoji4]quando vuoi racconta pure[emoji6]


----------



## Palladiano (12 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Siennina il mondo è bello perché è vario. [emoji4]quando vuoi racconta pure[emoji6]


Non dici nulla del mio volo pindarico?
Io che cerco di fare il bravo scolaro e tu....


----------



## sienne (12 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ecco
> Questa mi piace perché io non sono affatto tollerante ( e quindi citando il mio post di ieri, non sono affatto intelligente)
> Quindi ora mi sento nobilitato  da mister Tragico



Ciao

il nostro amico Nietzsche intromette un elemento fondamentale. L'ideale. 

Un ideale, è una struttura di pensieri contemplata ed elaborata, 
difenderla con il riconoscere colore, non è segno di quell'istinto ignorante della intolleranza. 

Per difendere i miei ideali, li metto anche in discussione, ma non me li faccio calpestare. 
Sono contro certi comportamenti ... e l'essere contro, è ben contemplato ... 



sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

per voi che siete più intelligenti ... cioè tolleranti, mi spiegate due cose?

La motivazione alla tolleranza qual'è ... e
se la tolleranza ha però un limite. 


Grazie. 


sienne


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per voi che siete più intelligenti ... cioè tolleranti, mi spiegate due cose?
> 
> ...


Ciao bellezza rispondo al volo e spero di non incartarmi:
1- mai pensato di essere intelligente perchè tollerante anzi mai pensato di essere intelligente ;
2- tolleranza è l'idea che te possa evere un'idea diversa dalla mia e ciò non mi impedisce perlomeno di ascoltarla anzi difendo il tuo diritto a farlo;
3- per come l'ho definita la tolleranza è un'ideale per il quale qualcuno ha scritto:

"_il nostro amico Nietzsche intromette un elemento fondamentale. L'ideale. 

Un ideale, è una struttura di pensieri contemplata ed elaborata, 
difenderla con il riconoscere colore, non è segno di quell'istinto ignorante della intolleranza. 

Per difendere i miei ideali, li metto anche in discussione, ma non me li faccio calpestare. 
Sono contro certi comportamenti ... e l'essere contro, è ben contemplato ... _"

Quando l'ideale ci viene calpestato con opere od omissioni o quando per un motivo o per l'altro il nostro ideale viene fatto cadere, sia da noi direttamente o da altri, si diventa intolleranti ... a volte la tolleranza valica il labile confine del menefreghismo e del vivere e lascia vivere ma questa è una cosa personale come è personale la battaglia campale contro i comportamenti altrui che negano palesemente i nostri ideali ... che forse abbia ragione razzi??

Edit: ho letto e riletto il pistolotto e avviso che non ci ho capito un cazzo nemmeno io ... sicchè ...
Edit 2: anche te che domande fai di sabato


----------



## Divì (13 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per voi che siete più intelligenti ... cioè tolleranti, mi spiegate due cose?
> 
> ...


Io non considero molto positiva la parola "tolleranza". Mi sembra come il termine "sopportazione", implica una certa indulgenza paternalistica, una superiorita' "morale" o intellettuale o culturale, quasi una concessione all'esistenza dell'altro.

Preferisco pensare alla tolleranza come cammino di "ammorbidimento" della difesa ad oltranza delle proprie posizioni, che passi attraverso la comprensione delle posizioni altrui, che non vuol dire abbandonare la passione per i propri ideali, ma nemmeno fare il "salto della quaglia" cioè voltar faccia ad ogni vento di dissidio o di conflitto.


----------



## zanna (13 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Io non considero molto positiva la parola "tolleranza". Mi sembra come il termine "sopportazione", implica una certa indulgenza paternalistica, una superiorita' "morale" o intellettuale o culturale, quasi una concessione all'esistenza dell'altro.
> 
> Preferisco pensare alla tolleranza come cammino di "ammorbidimento" della difesa ad oltranza delle proprie posizioni, che passi attraverso la comprensione delle posizioni altrui, che non vuol dire abbandonare la passione per i propri ideali, ma nemmeno fare il "salto della quaglia" cioè voltar faccia ad ogni vento di dissidio o di conflitto.


Penso che sia l'una che l'altra Divi ... sia e che te che altri siamo stati "costretti" a divenir tolleranti quando prima eravamo arroccati nelle nostre posizioni oltranziste in talune fattispecie per tutta una serie di considerazioni e/o implicazioni che non stò a scrivere ma che ognuno di noi conosce dentro e che ci hanno fatto male ... un male cane ... vero?

P.S. che fine ha fatto sbry???


----------



## Hellseven (13 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Io non considero molto positiva la parola "tolleranza". Mi sembra come il termine "sopportazione", implica una certa indulgenza paternalistica, una superiorita' "morale" o intellettuale o culturale, quasi una concessione all'esistenza dell'altro.
> 
> Preferisco pensare alla tolleranza come cammino di "ammorbidimento" della difesa ad oltranza delle proprie posizioni, che passi attraverso la comprensione delle posizioni altrui, che non vuol dire abbandonare la passione per i propri ideali, ma nemmeno fare il "salto della quaglia" cioè voltar faccia ad ogni vento di dissidio o di conflitto.


In effetti come rilevato innanzi il dizionario prevede un duplice macrosignificato[emoji6]


----------



## Palladiano (13 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il nostro amico Nietzsche intromette un elemento fondamentale. L'ideale.
> 
> ...


Ecco cosa è l'intolleranza: un istinto ignorante.
L'incapacità di sopportare e quindi di farsi carico della diversità ( di colore, religione, razza, idee e ideali etc). Al contrario il tollerante riesce ad accettare l'altro in tutte le sue componenti. Questa accettazione ci porta ad avvicinarci all'altro creando empatia.
Quindi se io non sopporto i cretini ( stolti e insipienti) non è che sono intollerante, perché non vi sono idee in quelle zucche vuote che possano essere oggetto di apprezzamento e accettazione.
Mi assolvo quindi per la mia "intolleranza"...


----------



## Flavia (13 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per voi che siete più intelligenti ... cioè tolleranti, mi spiegate due cose?
> 
> ...


non sono intelligente
mi rendo conto che in troppe occasioni
ho scambiato i significati delle parole
tolleranza, sopportazione, pazienza e 
quieto vivere
:facepalm:


----------



## Divì (13 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non sono intelligente
> mi rendo conto che in troppe occasioni
> ho scambiato i significati delle parole
> tolleranza, sopportazione, pazienza e
> ...


Verde virtuale, Flavietta!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non sono intelligente
> mi rendo conto che in troppe occasioni
> ho scambiato i significati delle parole
> tolleranza, sopportazione, pazienza e
> ...


Adesso mi stai facendo venire un dubbio: ma gli autori degli aforisma, conoscevano il significato della parola in questione? :sbatti::confuso:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (13 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ecco cosa è l'intolleranza: un istinto ignorante.
> L'incapacità di sopportare e quindi di farsi carico della diversità ( di colore, religione, razza, idee e ideali etc). Al contrario il* tollerante riesce ad accettare l'altro in tutte le sue componenti.* Questa accettazione ci porta ad avvicinarci all'altro creando empatia.
> *Quindi se io non sopporto i cretini ( stolti e insipienti)* non è che sono intollerante, perché non vi sono idee in quelle zucche vuote che possano essere oggetto di apprezzamento e accettazione.
> Mi assolvo quindi per la mia "intolleranza"...


IO mi sono definita tollerante, ma questo non significa accettare l'altro in tutte le sue componenti.
Per esempio non tollero i cretini (stolti e insipienti)... a tutto c'è un limite! 
La tolleranza io la intendo nel suo significato più puro, che è *sopportazione.*
Aver pazienza, quieto vivere, hanno sfumature diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ecco cosa è l'intolleranza: un istinto ignorante.
> L'incapacità di sopportare e quindi di farsi carico della diversità ( di colore, religione, razza, idee e ideali etc). Al contrario il tollerante riesce ad accettare l'altro in tutte le sue componenti. Questa accettazione ci porta ad avvicinarci all'altro creando empatia.
> Quindi se io non sopporto i cretini ( stolti e insipienti) non è che sono intollerante, perché non vi sono idee in quelle zucche vuote che possano essere oggetto di apprezzamento e accettazione.
> Mi assolvo quindi per la mia "intolleranza"...


Ci piace (più o meno) essere tolleranti ma se pensiamo che gli altri siano tolleranti con noi ci piace per le piccole debolezze non per i valori in cui crediamo.
Credo che sia così per tutti.


----------



## Palladiano (13 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci piace (più o meno) essere tolleranti ma se pensiamo che gli altri siano tolleranti con noi ci piace per le piccole debolezze non per i valori in cui crediamo.
> Credo che sia così per tutti.


Non ho capito bene

Cmq io mi definisco diversamente  intollerante


----------



## Palladiano (13 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> IO mi sono definita tollerante, ma questo non significa accettare l'altro in tutte le sue componenti.
> Per esempio non tollero i cretini (stolti e insipienti)... a tutto c'è un limite!
> La tolleranza io la intendo nel suo significato più puro, che è *sopportazione.*
> Aver pazienza, quieto vivere, hanno sfumature diverse.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene
> 
> Cmq io mi definisco diversamente  intollerante


Io sono mediamente tollerante (i fascisti, i razzisti, gli stupidi non li tollero) ma se qualcuno mi dicesse "sono tollerante con te!" lo manderei affanculo in un nano secondo.
Allora risulta evidente che nel termine tolleranza comprendiamo un'idea di chi si considera superiore.
Quindi accettiamo noi di essere superiori ma non accettiamo che gli altri lo siano con noi.:singleeye:


----------



## Palladiano (13 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono mediamente tollerante (i fascisti, i razzisti, gli stupidi non li tollero) ma se qualcuno mi dicesse "sono tollerante con te!" lo manderei affanculo in un nano secondo.
> Allora risulta evidente che nel termine tolleranza comprendiamo un'idea di chi si considera superiore.
> Quindi accettiamo noi di essere superiori ma non accettiamo che gli altri lo siano con noi.:singleeye:


Ho capito adesso
Grazie


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono mediamente tollerante (i fascisti, i razzisti, gli stupidi non li tollero) ma se qualcuno mi dicesse "sono tollerante con te!" lo manderei affanculo in un nano secondo.
> Allora risulta evidente che nel termine tolleranza comprendiamo un'idea di chi si considera superiore.
> Quindi accettiamo noi di essere superiori ma non accettiamo che gli altri lo siano con noi.:singleeye:



Ciao

mi hai fatto ridere ... :rotfl:

Perché la parola contiene proprio anche questo aspetto. 
Diviene chiaro, che il termine tolleranza, viene compresa in vari modi,
forse in alcuni casi scambiata anche con il termine "rispetto", che è altro, però. 

Si, sono intollerante verso certi atteggiamenti. Ma non nego il discorso e la ricerca. 
Diciamo, una tolleranza attiva ... per arrivare ad altro ... 
La tolleranza in sé, è come un punto fermo. Per certi versi. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi hai fatto ridere ... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Io sono sempre con un atteggiamento di comprensione.
Però è un atteggiamento, anche questo, che mi pone in una posizione di superiorità.
Sono molto preoccupata di questo ma non riesco a uscirne.


----------



## sienne (13 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono sempre con un atteggiamento di comprensione.
> Però è un atteggiamento, anche questo, che mi pone in una posizione di superiorità.
> Sono molto preoccupata di questo ma non riesco a uscirne.



Ciao

La comprensione ... è però un passo verso l'altro ... 
e già solo questo ti pone sullo stesso piano. 
Ti leggo aperta nel rivedere anche le tue idee ... 
e sta qui il punto. Critica continua anche verso se stessi. 

Ma a volte, sia per studi, sia per esperienze ecc. ... una cosa in più la si sa. 
E di ciò uno non si devo sentire male o superiore. È un dato di fatto. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> La comprensione ... è però un passo verso l'altro ...
> e già solo questo ti pone sullo stesso piano.
> ...


Su questo concordo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ecco cosa è l'intolleranza: un istinto ignorante.
> L'incapacità di sopportare e quindi di farsi carico della diversità ( di colore, religione, razza, idee e ideali etc). Al contrario il tollerante riesce ad accettare l'altro in tutte le sue componenti. Questa accettazione ci porta ad avvicinarci all'altro creando empatia.
> Quindi se io non sopporto i cretini ( stolti e insipienti) non è che sono intollerante, perché non vi sono idee in quelle zucche vuote che possano essere oggetto di apprezzamento e accettazione.
> Mi assolvo quindi per la mia "intolleranza"...



Ciao

questa è sottile ... 
Ti assolvo pure io ... e pure me stessa ... :rotfl:



sienne


----------



## Palladiano (14 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questa è sottile ...
> Ti assolvo pure io ... e pure me stessa ... :rotfl:
> ...


:up:
Buona domenica


----------



## Hellseven (14 Dicembre 2014)

Sto pensando per voi la parola della settimana .... Avete idee? Proposte? La scelta finale è mia ma sapete che sono un monarca illuminato che valuta le istanze del popolo.
Dite pure


----------



## Frithurik (14 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sto pensando per voi la parola della settimana .... Avete idee? Proposte? La scelta finale è mia ma sapete che sono un monarca illuminato che valuta le istanze del popolo.
> Dite pure


Modestia,coerenza, pazienza, decidi tu.


----------



## Palladiano (14 Dicembre 2014)

Invidia, speranza, fiducia


----------



## ologramma (14 Dicembre 2014)

Dato che qui si è su un forum che parla di tematiche riguardanti molto spesso di incidenti di percorso nella vita di una coppia come il tradimento, mi è venuta l'idea di associare questi benedetti aforismi al tradimento, ho digitato e vedete che bella risposta da il duce il famoso benito:
*Il tradito potrà anche essere un ingenuo, ma il traditore rimarrà sempre un infame!*
*Benito Mussolini*
Che ve ne pare?


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

l'abisso della sfiducia ...
il dubbio ...

Edit: relativismo ... che in parte, mi sta altamente sulle scatole ...



sienne


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (14 Dicembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Dato che qui si è su un forum che parla di tematiche riguardanti molto spesso di incidenti di percorso nella vita di una coppia come il tradimento, mi è venuta l'idea di associare questi benedetti aforismi al tradimento, ho digitato e vedete che bella risposta da il duce il famoso benito:
> *Il tradito potrà anche essere un ingenuo, ma il traditore rimarrà sempre un infame!*
> *Benito Mussolini*
> Che ve ne pare?


il tradimento non è solo verso una persona, ma anche verso un ideale, è a questo credo che Mussolini si riferisse.
Anche se l'aforisma calza bene... in tutti i sensi!

_tema della settimana : fiducia, sfiducia, tradimento, felicità_


----------



## Palladiano (14 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'abisso della sfiducia ...
> il dubbio ...
> ...


Si relativismo mi piace come termine della settimana. Molto vasto, può portare lontano. Forse troppo?


----------



## Hellseven (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao credo sia difficile trovare aforismi con relativismo ma possiamo usare l'edit di fiordiloto


----------



## Palladiano (14 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao credo sia difficile trovare aforismi con relativismo ma possiamo usare l'edit di fiordiloto


Hai ragione H7!!


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao credo sia difficile trovare aforismi con relativismo ma possiamo usare l'edit di fiordiloto



Ciao 

dipende, è relativo ... 

Ci sono due possibilità: fare una raccolta o riflessioni ... 
a riguardo il secondo punto, materiale ve ne è ..



sienne


----------



## Palladiano (14 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende, è relativo ...
> 
> ...


Io voto le riflessioni che poi è quel che abbiamo fatto sulla tolleranza


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Io voto le riflessioni che poi è quel che abbiamo fatto sulla tolleranza



Ciao

infatti. E da riflessioni condivise nascono le proprie massime ... 

Infatti, sei un diversamente intollerante ... :up:


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao. Per me ok riflessioni ma partendo da un aforisma però . Ripeto che l'edit di fiordiloto con più opzioni di parole potrebbe fare al caso nostro. O no?


----------



## Palladiano (14 Dicembre 2014)

Il relativismo è una forma di dogmatismo laico, perché affermare che non esiste una verità assoluta equivale ad affermare una verità assoluta. (Giuliano Ferrara)


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao


Tutto è relativo in questo mondo. 
Chiedi un po' alle oche e ai tacchini la loro opinione sul Natale.

*Peter Willforth*



sienne


----------



## Frithurik (14 Dicembre 2014)

*Da Wikiquote, aforismi e citazioni in libertà.*

l relativismo all'inizio affascina, dà un senso provvisorio di potenza,  ma poi delude, umilia, svuota la coscienza, finisce con l'assumere il  volto moderno del nichilismo. (Carlo Cardia)


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

la verità, è una figlia del tempo ...


(detto latino) ... 

aggiungo:


Ogni verità ha un suo spazio e un suo tempo. 

Andreas Tenzer


sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

noi donne conosciamo la relatività già da sempre. 
Ci mettiamo 50 anni, per arrivare ai 40 ...  ...


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (14 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Tutto è relativo in questo mondo.
> ...


Parto da qui per lanciare una riflessione. Quindi iniziamo dal concetto di relativismo e delineamolo a grandi linee giusto per intenderci di parlare del medesimo concetto:
individui diversi, o culture o popoli diversi, hanno credenze morali irriducibilmente diverse; dunque, si deve ritenere che i giudizi morali non siano oggettivamente veri o falsi, ma siano veri o falsi solo in relazione a un insieme di credenze morali fondamentali adottato da un individuo o da una cultura o da un popolo ecc. (oppure, si deve dunque ritenere che i giudizi morali non siano veri né falsi); dunque, ognuno deve seguire le regole della propria cultura o comunità senza interferire nelle attività delle altre culture o comunità. 
Cosa ne pensate di questa affermazione? Quali ne sono le possibili conseguenze?


----------



## drusilla (14 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Parto da qui per lanciare una riflessione. Quindi iniziamo dal concetto di relativismo e delineamolo a grandi linee giusto per intenderci di parlare del medesimo concetto:
> individui diversi, o culture o popoli diversi, hanno credenze morali irriducibilmente diverse; dunque, si deve ritenere che i giudizi morali non siano oggettivamente veri o falsi, ma siano veri o falsi solo in relazione a un insieme di credenze morali fondamentali adottato da un individuo o da una cultura o da un popolo ecc. (oppure, si deve dunque ritenere che i giudizi morali non siano veri né falsi); dunque, ognuno deve seguire le regole della propria cultura o comunità senza interferire nelle attività delle altre culture o comunità.
> Cosa ne pensate di questa affermazione? Quali ne sono le possibili conseguenze?


Parte da pressuposti falsi: nega la storia e i rapporti tra comunità... chè non siamo tribù sperdute nel Borneo.


----------



## drusilla (14 Dicembre 2014)

Parte da pressuposti falsi: nega la storia e i rapporti tra comunità... chè non siamo tribù sperdute nel Borneo.


Palladiano ha detto:


> Parto da qui per lanciare una riflessione. Quindi iniziamo dal concetto di relativismo e delineamolo a grandi linee giusto per intenderci di parlare del medesimo concetto:
> individui diversi, o culture o popoli diversi, hanno credenze morali irriducibilmente diverse; dunque, si deve ritenere che i giudizi morali non siano oggettivamente veri o falsi, ma siano veri o falsi solo in relazione a un insieme di credenze morali fondamentali adottato da un individuo o da una cultura o da un popolo ecc. (oppure, si deve dunque ritenere che i giudizi morali non siano veri né falsi); dunque, ognuno deve seguire le regole della propria cultura o comunità senza interferire nelle attività delle altre culture o comunità.
> Cosa ne pensate di questa affermazione? Quali ne sono le possibili conseguenze?


----------



## Palladiano (14 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Parte da pressuposti falsi: nega la storia e i rapporti tra comunità... chè non siamo tribù sperdute nel Borneo.


Infatti. chi ritiene privati i giudizi morali è portato a non interessarsi di quelli degli altri e delle motivazioni che li sorreggono.


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Parto da qui per lanciare una riflessione. Quindi iniziamo dal concetto di relativismo e delineamolo a grandi linee giusto per intenderci di parlare del medesimo concetto:
> individui diversi, o culture o popoli diversi, hanno credenze morali irriducibilmente diverse; dunque, si deve ritenere che i giudizi morali non siano oggettivamente veri o falsi, ma siano veri o falsi solo in relazione a un insieme di credenze morali fondamentali adottato da un individuo o da una cultura o da un popolo ecc. (oppure, si deve dunque ritenere che i giudizi morali non siano veri né falsi); dunque, ognuno deve seguire le regole della propria cultura o comunità senza interferire nelle attività delle altre culture o comunità.
> Cosa ne pensate di questa affermazione? Quali ne sono le possibili conseguenze?



Ciao

come è stato scritto, non viviamo isolati gli uni dagli altri, ma persino in società multiculturali, 
e visto anche che il relativismo si presenta in modo forte anche all'interno di un gruppo culturale, 
il relativismo, credo, propone solo quell'aspetto di non sovranità di una concezione ecc. sull'altra, e così
allora il principio di tolleranza / rispetto verso l'altro. Ma allo stesso tempo, escludendo una verità, 
nega profondamente la possibilità di aspetti trans-culturali uguali ... la ricerca di un minimo comune,
per costruire una convivenza tra i non simili ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (14 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come è stato scritto, non viviamo isolati gli uni dagli altri, ma persino in società multiculturali,
> e visto anche che il relativismo si presenta in modo forte anche all'interno di un gruppo culturale,
> ...


In teoria il relativista  non è tollerante.
se, infatti,  per il relativismo ogni opinione morale è valida in base ai principi e valori del singolo individuo ( o gruppi di individui) esso dà validità alle regole di ogni possibile cultura ( perché quelle regole sono il portato dei principi e dei valori degli individui che appartengono a quella cultura), a prescindere dalla questione se queste garantiscano o no la libertà di pensiero, la libertà di associazione, la libertà religiosa o ogni altra libertà che conosciamo.
Per fare un esempio
Il relativista potrebbe arrivare a sostenere che la subordinazione del ruolo della donna in certe culture mediorientali sia valida perchè è valida per il gruppo culturale che esprime tale visione. ( è un esempio eh!)
Quindi la tolleranza non è un valore proprio o conseguente al relativismo ( spero di essermi spiegato)

Sienne sono totalmente d'accordo con la tua affermazione che il relativismo non aiuta all'incontro e alla costruzione di quel "minimo comune" per una convivenza tra dissimili.
Credo che il perché sia contenuto in quanto ho scritto sopra


Mi sono riletto. Che pippone che ho scritto.
Colpa del lagavulin . Giuro che non scrivo più nulla. Stop


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Dicembre 2014)

translator, traitor 
(traduttore, traditore)


----------



## sienne (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> In teoria il relativista  non è tollerante.
> se, infatti,  per il relativismo ogni opinione morale è valida in base ai principi e valori del singolo individuo ( o gruppi di individui) esso dà validità alle regole di ogni possibile cultura ( perché quelle regole sono il portato dei principi e dei valori degli individui che appartengono a quella cultura), a prescindere dalla questione se queste garantiscano o no la libertà di pensiero, la libertà di associazione, la libertà religiosa o ogni altra libertà che conosciamo.
> Per fare un esempio
> Il relativista potrebbe arrivare a sostenere che la subordinazione del ruolo della donna in certe culture mediorientali sia valida perchè è valida per il gruppo culturale che esprime tale visione. ( è un esempio eh!)
> ...



Ciao

È vero. Giusto. 
Ora semplifico molto ... se no, diventa un delirio ...  
Ma c'è un filone, che sostiene che il relativismo sia una filosofia della tolleranza. 
In quanto non esistono valori assoluti, così il relativismo impedisce di imporre agli altri ecc. ecc. 
Allora, se non sussiste la possibilità di un giudizio morale che tocchi altre culture,
perché esse sono da considerare espressioni proprie di un certo contesto ecc. 
come si pone il relativismo difronte al nazismo? O certe forme di sottomissione delle donne? Ecc.?
Non si pone proprio. Anzi. Perché vale ciò, che in una cultura è stato stabilito come giusta o sbagliata. 
E così, il tutto lo si potrebbe descrivere come una forma di determinismo ... andando oltre. 
Un determinismo che ci assolve di prendere una responsabilità ... sia individuale che di gruppo. 
Ecc. ecc. 

E qui mi chiedo ... a volte o spesso, e lo leggiamo anche qui, il relativismo non viene un po' usato 
per ingannarci e per raccontarcela? In quanto lo si prende come spunto per occultare un fallimento o errore?
E così, ci liberiamo di dover prendere una decisione o posizione ... cioè essere responsabili ... 



sienne


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Esistono dei valori e dei principi che vanno custoditi e rispettati a prescindere dal relativismo.Basta ricordarsi di questo.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Esistono dei valori e dei principi che vanno custoditi e rispettati a prescindere dal relativismo.Basta ricordarsi di questo.


Infatti.
Tant'è che tanto sienne quanto io nn siamo relativisti


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> È vero. Giusto.
> Ora semplifico molto ... se no, diventa un delirio ...
> ...


Non può essere una filosofia della tolleranza. Se postula che non esistono valori assoluti ne consegue che la tolleranza, che è un valore "universale", non esiste.
Sul tuo finale ( dal cell nn posso mettere il grassetto) sono d'accordo. Secondo me è proprio così.


----------



## Eratò (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Tant'è che tanto sienne quanto io nn siamo relativisti


Buongiorno.Stavo facendo una considerazione senza riferimenti personali.Vi quoto entrambi comunque.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> translator, traitor
> (traduttore, traditore)


non so in inglese (lingua che ignoro) clem.
ma,  tradire deriva da trans+dare (dare in mano ad altri che poi ha preso una accezione negativa probabilmente prendendo le mosse dall'atto ignobile di chi dà la bandiera, o in generale una persona o una cosa che aveva il dovere di difendere, in mano altrui /nemica)
tradurre da trans dùcere (condurre qualcuno da un luogo ad un altro)


----------



## sienne (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non può essere una filosofia della tolleranza. Se postula che non esistono valori assoluti ne consegue che la tolleranza, che è un valore "universale", non esiste.
> Sul tuo finale ( dal cell nn posso mettere il grassetto) sono d'accordo. Secondo me è proprio così.



Ciao

allora, si potrebbe arrivare a dire che il relativismo ci offre un'isola 
su qui pararci da verità indesiderate o scomode. 


sienne


----------



## Divì (15 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora, si potrebbe arrivare a dire che il relativismo ci offre un'isola
> su qui pararci da verità indesiderate o scomode.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora, si potrebbe arrivare a dire che il relativismo ci offre un'isola
> su qui pararci da verità indesiderate o scomode.
> ...


si, quella dell'isola è una buona similitudine. hai ragione!,sono tante isole senza ponti che possano unire l'una all'altra. e ciascuna ha le proprie regole, le propre verità, i propri giudizi e valori ed è indifferente a quelli delle altre.
quindi sebbene forse non sia l'effetto principale ricercato, mi convince l'idea che questa indifferenza tiene al riparo anche dalle verità indesiderate.

Aggiungo che il relativismo (morale) è a mio avviso una delle principali cause della decadenza della società occidentale (per lo meno europea, sicuramente italiana). assieme al capitalismo che è relativismo allo stato puro.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ho visto dimostrare una grande intolleranza per 		difendere la tolleranza.
*Samuel Taylor Coleridge*


----------



## sienne (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> si, quella dell'isola è una buona similitudine. hai ragione!,sono tante isole senza ponti che possano unire l'una all'altra. e ciascuna ha le proprie regole, le propre verità, i propri giudizi e valori ed è indifferente a quelli delle altre.
> quindi sebbene forse non sia l'effetto principale ricercato, mi convince l'idea che questa indifferenza tiene al riparo anche dalle verità indesiderate.
> 
> Aggiungo che il relativismo (morale) è a mio avviso una delle principali cause della decadenza della società occidentale (per lo meno europea, sicuramente italiana). assieme al capitalismo che è relativismo allo stato puro.



Ciao

secondo te, in cosa si disegna la decadenza in confronto ad altre società o periodi?

Non sarebbe il periodo perfetto, sotto certi versi, per maturare un'autodeterminazione?
Proprio con l'aiuto del relativismo, che pone l'individuo singolo al centro ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (15 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo te, in cosa si disegna la decadenza in confronto ad altre società o periodi?
> 
> ...


Di primo acchito ti rispondo che la decadenza sta nel relativismo scaduto a individualismo. Per cui ognuno bada esclusivamente al proprio interesse alla faccia di quello collettivo ( scadimento del relativismo). Questo ha portato alla perdita dell'interesse collettivo e quindi della coscienza sociale o se vogliamo civica o civile. Il male del relativismo è che aver portato al centro di tutto l'individuo ( centro di tutto anche dei giudizi morali) ha tolto la possibilità di una autodeterminazione nel senso in cui la prospetti tu.
Spero di essere stato chiaro
Sennò basta dirlo.


----------



## sienne (15 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Di primo acchito ti rispondo che la decadenza sta nel relativismo scaduto a individualismo. Per cui ognuno bada esclusivamente al proprio interesse alla faccia di quello collettivo ( scadimento del relativismo). Questo ha portato alla perdita dell'interesse collettivo e quindi della coscienza sociale o se vogliamo civica o civile. Il male del relativismo è che aver portato al centro di tutto l'individuo ( centro di tutto anche dei giudizi morali) ha tolto la possibilità di una autodeterminazione nel senso in cui la prospetti tu.
> Spero di essere stato chiaro
> Sennò basta dirlo.



Ciao

chiarissimo. 
Stavo solo pensando, mentre ti ho letto, che grazie al relativismo molti individui si sono potuti distaccare da certe catene, proprio perché il valore e la verità individuale ha assunto una certa importanza. 
Non so quanto vi era il senso comune prima, sinceramente. Erano situazioni differenti. 
Da figlia del post franchismo mi ricordo bene ... era la paura che ci univa ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chiarissimo.
> Stavo solo pensando, mentre ti ho letto, che grazie al relativismo molti individui si sono potuti distaccare da certe catene, proprio perché il valore e la verità individuale ha assunto una certa importanza.
> ...


Certo  capisco cosa intendi; anche in Italia nel dopoguerra c'erano due paure quella (sfumatasi sempre più ) del fascismo e soprattutto quella del comunismo, su cui la DC fece molto leva nelle primissime elezioni. Queste "paure" peró in qualche modo aggregavano tant'è che venivano alimentate proprio per creare un fronte comune ( e quindi per usare le tue parole "un senso comune") o un consenso politico.
. Col che intendo dire che il relativismo inteso come elemento di emancipazione personale o individuale attraverso la valorizzazione della verità del singolo è cosa effimera perchè di fatto llha comportato la distruzione della relazione con l'altro ( rendendo difficile il raggiungimento di un comune sentire). Per chi è convinto che i giudizi morali esprimano solo sentimenti ed emozioni, ovvero gusti personali, non sembra infatti ragionevole intavolare una discussione al fine di individuare il giudizio morale migliore, cioè sorretto più solidamente da ragioni (come è noto, è inutile disputare intorno ai gusti) Quindi Ognuno per sè e Dio per tutti. Egoismo, opportunismo, isolamento, disprezzo della proprietà pubblica e delle regole, sono le conseguenze più evidenti.
Mi viene in mente il mio condominio dove ciascuno vuole aver ragione e non si arriva mai a mettersi d'accordo su nulla. Presi dalle proprie verità i singoli non si accorgono che l'edificio cade a pezzi...


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Certo  capisco cosa intendi; anche in Italia nel dopoguerra c'erano due paure quella (sfumatasi sempre più ) del fascismo e soprattutto quella del comunismo, su cui la DC fece molto leva nelle primissime elezioni. Queste "paure" peró in qualche modo aggregavano tant'è che venivano alimentate proprio per creare un fronte comune ( e quindi per usare le tue parole "un senso comune") o un consenso politico.
> . Col che intendo dire che il relativismo inteso come elemento di emancipazione personale o individuale attraverso la valorizzazione della verità del singolo è cosa effimera perchè di fatto llha comportato la distruzione della relazione con l'altro ( rendendo difficile il raggiungimento di un comune sentire). Per chi è convinto che i giudizi morali esprimano solo sentimenti ed emozioni, ovvero gusti personali, non sembra infatti ragionevole intavolare una discussione al fine di individuare il giudizio morale migliore, cioè sorretto più solidamente da ragioni (come è noto, è inutile disputare intorno ai gusti) Quindi Ognuno per sè e Dio per tutti. Egoismo, opportunismo, isolamento, disprezzo della proprietà pubblica e delle regole, sono le conseguenze più evidenti.
> Mi viene in mente il mio condominio dove ciascuno vuole aver ragione e non si arriva mai a mettersi d'accordo su nulla. Presi dalle proprie verità i singoli non si accorgono che l'edificio cade a pezzi...




Ciao & buongiorno,

Perfetto. In fin dei conti concordo. 
Però, il relativismo non intende la negazione della verità (assoluta) tramite l'accertamento di dati oggettivi, che sono ben verificabili e hanno un chiaro carattere fisico. Bensì fa riferimento per quanto riguarda la condizione umana in senso generale, cioè che ognuno ha la sua verità a riguardo. È ben altra cosa. Questo in sé non dovrebbe portare necessariamente ad un distacco / distruzione della relazione con l'altro. Credo, che quello che ha contribuito sia la mancanza di un modello di dialogo. Quello che avevamo era l'impostazione del "padrone" (dal capo di famiglia ... del lavoro, del medico, maestro, prete ecc. fino ad ogni ambito). Se diveniamo tutti "padroni" il dialogo non sussiste ... è solo una lotta di chi sa usare meglio la parola, che si basa solo sulla propria prospettiva di prevalere sull'altro cercando di aver ragione (che rispecchia in tutto il vecchio modello). Credo, che il relativismo sia da una parte importante per far emergere le varie voci, i vari punti di vista, i nodi al pettine ... ma poi - perciò dovrebbe essere più uno stato transitorio e non il fine - lo scambio dovrebbe portare ad una voce. La "malattia" sta più nel gestire la propria verità con le altre verità. La comparazione e l'integrazione di più punti di vista è importante a riguardo. Una cultura di un dialogo specifico che mira ad una concordanza e di critica verso se stessi e l'altro manca. Infatti, il vecchio modello prevale ancora ... io sono il padrone, e dico come deve essere ... il relativismo ci ha resi tutti padroni, in un certo senso. La domanda è di chi? Non può funzionare ... 

Credo, di non essermi spiegata ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao & buongiorno,
> 
> Perfetto. In fin dei conti concordo.
> Però, *il relativismo non intende la negazione della verità (assoluta) tramite l'accertamento di dati oggettivi*, che sono ben verificabili e hanno un chiaro carattere fisico. Bensì fa riferimento per quanto riguarda la condizione umana in senso generale, cioè che ognuno ha la sua verità a riguardo. È ben altra cosa. Questo in sé non dovrebbe portare necessariamente ad un distacco / distruzione della relazione con l'altro. Credo, che quello che ha contribuito sia la mancanza di un modello di dialogo. Quello che avevamo era l'impostazione del "padrone" (dal capo di famiglia ... del lavoro, del medico, maestro, prete ecc. fino ad ogni ambito). Se diveniamo tutti "padroni" il dialogo non sussiste ... è solo una lotta di chi sa usare meglio la parola, che si basa solo sulla propria prospettiva di prevalere sull'altro cercando di aver ragione (che rispecchia in tutto il vecchio modello). Credo, che il relativismo sia da una parte importante per far emergere le varie voci, i vari punti di vista, i nodi al pettine ... ma poi - perciò *dovrebbe essere più uno stato transitorio e non il fine* - lo scambio dovrebbe portare ad una voce. *La "malattia" sta più nel gestire la propria verità con le altre verità*. La comparazione e l'integrazione di più punti di vista è importante a riguardo. Una cultura di un dialogo specifico che mira ad una concordanza e di critica verso se stessi e l'altro manca. Infatti, il vecchio modello prevale ancora ... io sono il padrone, e dico come deve essere ... il relativismo ci ha resi tutti padroni, in un certo senso. La domanda è di chi? Non può funzionare ...
> ...


come sempre sienne, ti sei spiegata molto bene!
condivido il tuo ragionamento. in particolare la seconda e terza affermazione in grassetto.
Sul primo grassetto, il relativismo cui facevo riferimento nei precedenti post è quello non oggettivo per il quale non esiste una verità assoluta. ma è solo questione d'intendersi. evidentemente è relativa anche la definizione di relativismo 


buongiorno anche a te. qui piove.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> come sempre sienne, ti sei spiegata molto bene!
> condivido il tuo ragionamento. in particolare la seconda e terza affermazione in grassetto.
> Sul primo grassetto, il relativismo cui facevo riferimento nei precedenti post è quello non oggettivo per il quale non esiste una verità assoluta. ma è solo questione d'intendersi. evidentemente è relativa anche la definizione di relativismo
> 
> ...



Ciao

scusa, con il primo grassetto, che hai evidenziato a me, ho scritto un ovvietà. 
Avevo l'esempio dell'edificio che va a pezzi ... che evidenzia più la cultura fallace del dialogo. 


sienne


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2014)

E' tempo di assumere il controllo del tuo destino e pensare a ciò che vuoi davvero. Fai un lavoro che ami? Trascorri il tuo tempo dedicandoti a ciò che ti piace e ti appassiona? Ti senti davvero vivo? La tua vita si sta dirigendo lungo la strada che ti eri prefisso? Ciò che fai oggi determina la forma del tuo domani. Cerca sempre di assicurarti che le tue azioni siano in linea con i tuoi valori, le tue idee e i tuoi obiettivi: la creazione del tuo futuro comincia con la tua capacità di plasmare il tuo presente.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> E' tempo di assumere il controllo del tuo destino e pensare a ciò che vuoi davvero. Fai un lavoro che ami? Trascorri il tuo tempo dedicandoti a ciò che ti piace e ti appassiona? Ti senti davvero vivo? La tua vita si sta dirigendo lungo la strada che ti eri prefisso? Ciò che fai oggi determina la forma del tuo domani. *Cerca sempre di assicurarti che le tue azioni siano in linea con i tuoi valori, le tue idee e i tuoi obiettivi: la creazione del tuo futuro comincia con la tua capacità di plasmare il tuo presente*.


Ecco una affermazione interessante. Perché quella iterazione dell'aggettivo ( guarda caso possessivo) tuo è il paradigma del relativismo individuale di cui parlavamo sienne ed io. Che poi vedi, quella frase è la "forma" bella del relativismo. E sul grassetto mi chiedo: il tuo futuro ma in relazione a chi? Un futuro solo per te o un futuro che implichi l'integrazione con gli altri? Se manca questo passaggio allora mi sembra un po'sterile


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ecco una affermazione interessante. Perché quella iterazione dell'aggettivo ( guarda caso possessivo) tuo è il paradigma del relativismo individuale di cui parlavamo sienne ed io. Che poi vedi, quella frase è la "forma" bella del relativismo. E sul grassetto mi chiedo: il tuo futuro ma in relazione a chi? Un futuro solo per te o un futuro che implichi l'integrazione con gli altri? Se manca questo passaggio allora mi sembra un po'sterile



Non è che sia bravo a capire quello che avete scritto, ma mi domando, se il tuo è visto come il suo ed il suo è il tuo visto che si è in più persone, il suo o il tuo che senso hanno se alla fine il tuo diventa suo se s'invertono i ruoli? Non è che per caso il tuo è suo se il tuo sta bene a te in relazione anche al suo.
:bere:

Addio.. abbiamo trasmesso.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non è che sia bravo a capire quello che avete scritto, ma mi domando, se il tuo è visto come il suo ed il suo è il tuo visto che si è in più persone, il suo o il tuo che senso hanno se alla fine il tuo diventa suo se s'invertono i ruoli? *Non è che per caso il tuo è suo se il tuo sta bene a te in relazione anche al suo.*
> :bere:
> 
> Addio.. abbiamo trasmesso.


in tal caso sarebbe il nostro. E sarebbe un bel passo avanti...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> non so in inglese (lingua che ignoro) clem.
> ma,  tradire deriva da trans+dare (dare in mano ad altri che poi ha preso una accezione negativa probabilmente prendendo le mosse dall'atto ignobile di chi dà la bandiera, o in generale una persona o una cosa che aveva il dovere di difendere, in mano altrui /nemica)
> tradurre da trans dùcere (condurre qualcuno da un luogo ad un altro)


Pal l'etimologia non c'entra. Il detto in questione si riferisce al fatto che un traduttore non può mai essere fedele al 100% al testo di partenza (ovvio che si parla di traduzioni di un certo tipo, come romanzi, poesie, canzoni, dialoghi di film, ecc. Non di manuali di istruzioni) perché c'è sempre necessariamente qualcosa che finisce "lost in translation" e non ci può essere equivalenza totale a livello semantico sintattico e stilistico. Quindi il traduttore tradisce il testo di partenza, modificandolo alterandolo e manipolandolo in vari modi. Da qui il detto "traduttore, traditore". Un libro di Eco sulla traduzione si intitola "Dire quasi la stessa cosa", che rende bene l'idea.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Pal l'etimologia non c'entra. Il detto in questione si riferisce al fatto che un traduttore non può mai essere fedele al 100% al testo di partenza (ovvio che si parla di traduzioni di un certo tipo, come romanzi, poesie, canzoni, dialoghi di film, ecc. Non di manuali di istruzioni) perché c'è sempre necessariamente qualcosa che finisce "lost in translation" e non ci può essere equivalenza totale a livello semantico sintattico e stilistico. Quindi il traduttore tradisce il testo di partenza, modificandolo alterandolo e manipolandolo in vari modi. Da qui il detto "traduttore, traditore". Un libro di Eco sulla traduzione si intitola "Dire quasi la stessa cosa", che rende bene l'idea.


Ah
Scusa
Non avevo capito una mazza.
Come al solito


----------



## Frithurik (16 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ah
> Scusa
> Non avevo capito una mazza.
> Come al solito


Non lo avrei mai messo in dubbio.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Dicembre 2014)

*Aforisma*

_Tradire o essere fedeli non cambia: è comunque un separare_. (Marina Cetaeva)


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

"Relativisten suchen das Heil in der Unklarheit."

Stefan Fleischer


Traduzione alla Sienne:

I relativisti ricercano la salvezza nell'incertezza"


PS: Heil è difficile da tradurre correttamente. 
Contiene aspetti di, bene, guarigione ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> "Relativisten suchen das Heil in der Unklarheit."
> 
> ...


questa è molto bella. in pratica una sorta di sintesi dei nostri raginamenti dei giorni scorsi,.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> questa è molto bella. in pratica una sorta di sintesi dei nostri raginamenti dei giorni scorsi,.



Ciao

vero. 

Vi è una cosa, che non riesco ad inquadrare ... 
Il relativismo afferma pari valori sulle differenze culturali, come anche sul piano morale. 
Ma la morale è costruita su un piano / scala di valori differenti tra loro. A questo punto allora nega 
la natura intrinseca della morale ... è un paradosso ... 
Credo, di non aver capito ...


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (17 Dicembre 2014)

No non la nega ma sostiene semplicemente ( si fa x dire) che la diversità delle opinioni morali espresse dagli individui è determinata dalla diversità dei valori o dei principi da cui tali opinioni dipendono e in base ai quali potrebbero essere giustificate. 
Cioè le opinioni morali sono tante quanti sono i diversi principi di ciascun individuo. Un po' quel che accade sul 3D della bisessualità/ prostituzione
Però tu cosa intendi x natura intrinseca della morale?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Dicembre 2014)

Passando dalle dotte dissertazioni alle banalità del quotidiano eccone una  a mio dire molto carina (riguarda la realtività e non il relativismo ma spero mi perdonerete).

"Quando un uomo siede un'ora in compagnia di una bella ragazza, sembra  sia passato un minuto. Ma fatelo sedere su una stufa per un minuto e gli  sembrerà più lungo di qualsiasi ora. Questa è la relatività."

Albert Einstein (noto dongiovanni)

A proposito buona giornata  a voi tutti


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

Finchè c'è vita c'è speranza.

Come vi pare!?


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> No non la nega ma sostiene semplicemente ( si fa x dire) che la diversità delle opinioni morali espresse dagli individui è determinata dalla diversità dei valori o dei principi da cui tali opinioni dipendono e in base ai quali potrebbero essere giustificate.
> Cioè le opinioni morali sono tante quanti sono i diversi principi di ciascun individuo. Un po' quel che accade sul 3D della bisessualità/ prostituzione
> Però tu cosa intendi x natura intrinseca della morale?



Ciao

premesso, che non è lontanamente il mio campo. 
Perciò, probabilmente sto facendo una grande confusione ... 

Dare dei valori ... implica che ci si muove su uno spettro tra due estremi - bene e male o giusto e sbagliato. 
Perciò, se già nell'individuo stesso sussiste questa distinzione, il relativismo non può sussistere verso se stessi. 
Di conseguenza, come può sussistere verso gli altri? Cioè, portato all'estremo concreto sarebbe 
un "laissez faire", senza distinzione verso un omicidio o verso un'atto d'aiuto ... 
ma ciò si scontra con la propria morale ... che in tal senso, viene negata ... 
perché un'atto (non) equivale all'altro ...


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (17 Dicembre 2014)

Infatti
Tu hai secondo me evidenziato una delle contraddizioni del relativismo.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Dicembre 2014)

"La tolleranza è la prudenza eretta a metafisica"   -Daniel Pennac


"Se c'è un filo logico, la gente inciampa"    -muro


----------



## lunaiena (17 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ecco una affermazione interessante. Perché quella iterazione dell'aggettivo ( guarda caso possessivo) tuo è il paradigma del relativismo individuale di cui parlavamo sienne ed io. Che poi vedi, quella frase è la "forma" bella del relativismo. E sul grassetto mi chiedo: il tuo futuro ma in relazione a chi? Un futuro solo per te o un futuro che implichi l'integrazione con gli altri? Se manca questo passaggio allora mi sembra un po'sterile



Scusa nin capusco
Il nostro  futuro deve essere in relazione PRINCIPALMENTE a noi ...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Passando dalle dotte dissertazioni alle banalità del quotidiano eccone una  a mio dire molto carina (riguarda la realtività e non il relativismo ma spero mi perdonerete).
> 
> "Quando un uomo siede un'ora in compagnia di una bella ragazza, sembra  sia passato un minuto. Ma fatelo sedere su una stufa per un minuto e gli  sembrerà più lungo di qualsiasi ora. Questa è la relatività."
> 
> ...


che genio Albert. :up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2014)

"Dio conservi le donne che ancora sanno arrossire."


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Infatti
> Tu hai secondo me evidenziato una delle contraddizioni del relativismo.



Ciao

infatti ... perché ogni decisione che prendiamo, fa riferimento a propri ideali / metri ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

"Negare la realtà è un inutile autoinganno"

Giovanni Martino



sienne


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

Perché preoccuparsi del passato: quel che è fatto è fatto. 
Perché preoccuparsi del futuro: quel che è fato è fato


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

Il relativismo e' una paraculata per cadere sempre in piedi . Ma se come diceva Kant hai le stelle sopra di te e la legge morale dentro di te, hai voglia di relativizzare ma dalla distinzione tra cosa è giusto e cosa non lo è non ti salvi e la tieni sempre la' come un tarlo, un fottuto grillo parlante[emoji6]


----------



## Al. (18 Dicembre 2014)

" Non bisogna lasciarsi 
intrappolare dai pensieri o
 dai ricordi.
Quando arrivano bisogna 
osservarli con distacco e 
lasciarli andare via.
I pensieri restano con noi
solo se li tratteniamo."


Gianrico Carofiglio


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> " Non bisogna lasciarsi
> intrappolare dai pensieri o
> dai ricordi.
> Quando arrivano bisogna
> ...


È vera! L'affermazione sui pensieri. Quelli si possono gestire. Difficile invece controllare i ricordi. Se sono ricordi, buoni o brutti che siano, vuol dire che fanno ormai parte di te. Troppo tardi per gestirli.
E Se sono belli e piacevoli perché non lasciarsi intrappolare?
Alcuni ricordi sono energetici.


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

"Um das Ganze verstehen zu können, muss man die Teile verstehen.
Um die Teile zu verstehen, muss man das Ganze verstehen.
Das ist der Zirkel des Verstehens".

Ken Wilber


Traduzione alla Sienne:

Per comprendere l'insieme, bisogna capire le sue componenti. 
Per comprendere le componenti, bisogna capire l'insieme. 
Questo è il cerchio del comprendere. 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

"Non si persegue il progresso per costruire belle fabbriche ma per fare belle persone. A che serve il progresso se fa poveri, schiavi, morti?..."


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

Manche Männer bemühen sich lebenslang, das Wesen einer Frau zu verstehen.
Andere befassen sich mit weniger schwierigen Dingen z.B. der Relativitätstheorie. 

Albert Einstein


Traduzione:

Ci sono uomini, che trascorrono la loro vita, per capire l'essere di una donna. 
Altri si occupano con cose meno difficile, come ad esempio la teoria della relatività.


sienne


----------



## Al. (19 Dicembre 2014)

" Non arrenderti mai,
perché quando pensi che 
sia tutto finito,
è il momento in cui
tutto ha inizio"

Jim Morrison


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

Anche quando tocchi la roccia questa si deforma, senza che tu non te ne accorga.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

meno male.


però fa un certo effetto con quel diffido chi non troieggia che non riesco a digerire 





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Dio conservi le donne che ancora sanno arrossire."


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> domanda:
> 
> ...


io tollero solo le signore anziane che in autobus mi pestano i piedi.
Per il resto gli altri o cerco di comprenderli o prendo le distanze.
Ma io non sono nella posizione di poter tollerare qualcuno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Dio conservi le donne che ancora sanno arrossire."


"Gentildonna gode e tace"


----------



## Nicka (19 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> "Gentildonna gode e tace"


Donna di malaffare invece non gode e strepita?!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Donna di malaffare invece non gode e strepita?!


no, può anche godere e farlo sapere a tutto il vicinato.


----------



## Nicka (19 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, può anche godere e farlo sapere a tutto il vicinato.


Che ansia che mi fanno venire le donne di malaffare!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che ansia che mi fanno venire le donne di malaffare!!


più che ansia disturbo della quiete


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male.
> 
> 
> però fa un certo effetto con quel diffido chi non troieggia che non riesco a digerire


L'ho tolto. Poi non dire che non ti voglio bene e non ti stimo


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2014)

"Chi va a dormì cor culo ch je rode se sveja cor dito che je puzza"


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2014)

"Donna che move l'anca si nun è mignotta poco ce manca"


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2014)

"Fidate de la volpe e der tasso ma nun te fidà de la donna cor culo basso"


----------



## Al. (19 Dicembre 2014)

" La gloria è il risultato
dell'adattamento di uno
spirito alla stupidità
nazionale"

Baudelaire


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2014)

La gente tiene in gran conto i dati dell'esperienza.
Ma, in tal congiuntura, esperienza significa sempre qualcosa
di sgradevole, in opposizione al fascino e al candore delle illusioni"


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2014)

e quando avrete assaporato il volo, sempre camminerete con gli occhi volti al cielo, perchè lì sarete stati e lì bramerete di tornare. (LdV)


... ... ...


----------



## Al. (19 Dicembre 2014)

" chi possiede coraggio e 
carattere, è sempre molto
inquietante per chi 
gli sta vicino"

hermann  Hesse


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> "Gentildonna gode e tace"


Vero. E pubblicamente dissimula pure.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2014)

*Relatività*

La durata di un minuto dipende da quale lato della porta del bagno state.


----------



## Al. (19 Dicembre 2014)

" Cento volte zero, 
non vuol dire uno"

Francesco De Gregori


----------



## Fantastica (19 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> " La gloria è il risultato
> dell'adattamento di uno
> spirito alla stupidità
> nazionale"
> ...


Vero nel 90% dei casi.


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io tollero solo le signore anziane che in autobus mi pestano i piedi.
> Per il resto gli altri o cerco di comprenderli o prendo le distanze.
> *Ma io non sono nella posizione di poter tollerare qualcuno.*



Ciao 

cosa intendi?

PS: lasciamo perdere, l'aspetto negativo di questo termine ... 



sienne


----------



## Al. (19 Dicembre 2014)

" se gioventù sapesse,
se vecchiaia potesse."

proverbio francese


----------



## Al. (19 Dicembre 2014)

"Sii felice da vivo,
perché resterai un morto
per un bel pezzo."

proverbio scozzese


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vero nel 90% dei casi.


Ma la gloria mica ce la si attribuisce da sé
Non confondiamo la causa con l'effetto.


----------



## sienne (20 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

Wir wollen alles "billig, billig", aber das hat seinen Preis.
Mirette Kamal


Traduzione:
Vogliamo che tutto sia "conveniente, conveniente",
ma ciò ha un suo prezzo.


sienne


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2014)

con l'approssimarsi delle feste natalizie perchè non riportiamo gli aforismi consoni a questo giorno , tanto viene una volta l'anno !!!!!!
 Fino a quando non renderemo il Natale un'occasione per condividere i nostri buoni sentimenti, tutta la neve dell'Alaska non basterà ad imbiancarlo!​(Bing Crosby)


----------



## Al. (20 Dicembre 2014)

" se cinquanta milioni di persone, 
dicono una cosa sciocca,
 rimane una cosa sciocca."

Anatole France


----------



## Hellseven (21 Dicembre 2014)

Buona domenica. 
Per quei pochi che ancora restano fedeli alla volontà dell'autore di questo 3D di fissare un argomento su cui citare e commentare i relativi aforismi, l'argomento che ho scelto per questa settimana e'
ILLUSIONE .
Cimentatevi pure se volete[emoji6]


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao


_Il bello degli aforismi è che uno può dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, 
e dare sempre l'illusione della verità._
_
Dylan Doc

PS: Infatti, non mi piace chi ragiona per frasi fatte ... come una recita da calendario ... 


sienne

_


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> _Il bello degli aforismi è che uno può dire tutto e il contrario di tutto,
> ...


Concordo assai sulla parte in corsivo
Tant'è che qualcuno dei precedenti aforismi l'ho "contestato"


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao


Wie theuer du eine schöne Illusion auch bezahltest,
du hast doch einen guten Handel gemacht.

[h=2]*Marie Freifrau von Ebner-Eschenbach*[/h]
Traduzione:

Per quanto caro pagasti una bella illusione,
hai pur sempre fatto un buon affare. 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (21 Dicembre 2014)

Bella


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bella



Ciao

piace pure a me ... 

parto dall'idea che, senza illusioni, la vita si riduce alla semplice esistenza ... 



sienne


----------



## Hellseven (21 Dicembre 2014)

Per quanto possiamo illuderci, arriva sempre il momento in cui la realtà ci chiede di pagare il conto. Mia


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per quanto possiamo illuderci, arriva sempre il momento in cui la realtà ci chiede di pagare il conto. Mia




Ciao

vero ... ma cosa significa esattamente?
Se da una parte perdi un illusione, significa che ti sei arricchito di una verità dall'altra. 
Se piangi dietro alla tua illusione persa, non hai saputo valorizzare la tua vincita ... 

L'illusione ... è il motore per la creatività, per l'arte, per cultivare i nostri sogni ... 
Man mano alcuni si realizzano altri si trasformano altri si scontrano ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero ... ma cosa significa esattamente?
> Se da una parte perdi un illusione, significa che ti sei arricchito di una verità dall'altra.
> ...


Confondiamo l'illusione con sognare?


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Confondiamo l'illusione con sognare?



Ciao

a dire il vero, ad avere un'idea ... 


Cacchio ... c'è da specificare ... :rotfl:... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (21 Dicembre 2014)

Mi pare che tu dia al l'illusione un senso positivo simile al sognare che è vitale per sopravvivere. Senza sogni impazziremmo nella gabbia della quotidianità.
Io invece vedo l'illusione nella sua accezione negativa. Una difesa che la nostra mente crea per posticipare il più possibile l'impatto con la realtà , la delusione e il dolore.
Esempio. Io mi aspetto che tu non farai una certa cosa senza bisogno che te lo dica, perché mi illudo che tu mi conosca così  bene o perché mi illudo che tu tenga talmente tanto a me che non la farai. Invece tu la fai, del tutto legittimamente peraltro, e io vengo disilluso dal valutare come veri i due presupposti della mia illusione. In realtà dal bagaglio delle mie esperienze io avrei dovuto sapere che tu quella cosa l'avresti fatta, ma fino all'ultimo mi sono illuso che non era così. Che eri diversa. Che eri quello che io vorrei tu fossi non quello che sei e che io non voglio vedere. 
Chiaro, spero[emoji4]


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

H7 sienne
Sta nella parola
Illudersi è prendersi gioco di sè
Come l'illusionista (appunto) ci gioca facendoci credere reale ciò che non lo è
Illudersi è il vestito buono dell'autoinganno


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu dia al l'illusione un senso positivo simile al sognare che è vitale per sopravvivere. Senza sogni impazziremmo nella gabbia della quotidianità.
> Io invece vedo l'illusione nella sua accezione negativa. Una difesa che la nostra mente crea per posticipare il più possibile l'impatto con la realtà , la delusione e il dolore.
> Esempio. Io mi aspetto che tu non farai una certa cosa senza bisogno che te lo dica, perché mi illudo che tu mi conosca così  bene o perché mi illudo che tu tenga talmente tanto a me che non la farai. Invece tu la fai, del tutto legittimamente peraltro, e io vengo disilluso dal valutare come veri i due presupposti della mia illusione. In realtà dal bagaglio delle mie esperienze io avrei dovuto sapere che tu quella cosa l'avresti fatta, ma fino all'ultimo mi sono illuso che non era così. Che eri diversa. Che eri quello che io vorrei tu fossi non quello che sei e che io non voglio vedere.
> Chiaro, spero[emoji4]



Ciao

chiaro. Ho capito. 
Sono andata a leggere le due definizioni - italiano e tedesco. 
Lo spettro nella lingua tedesca include anche aspetti positivi, 
come "sogni sul futuro e visioni ecc. Ho capito. OK ... 
Grazie :up:


sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> H7 sienne
> Sta nella parola
> Illudersi è prendersi gioco di sè
> Come l'illusionista (appunto) ci gioca facendoci credere reale ciò che non lo è
> Illudersi è il vestito buono dell'autoinganno



Ciao

in che senso, il vestito buono dell'autoinganno?

Cioè, se io credo in un grande amore ... non mi accorgo di nulla, 
vengo corrisposta nei momenti in qui stiamo assieme ecc. è la realtà che mi si presenta.
Poi scopro invece, che mi tradiva ecc. ... quell'amore, non era un autoinganno ... 

O come è da capire ...


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

H7 sienne
Sta nella parola
Illudersi è prendersi gioco di sè
Come l'illusionista (appunto) ci gioca facendoci credere reale ciò che non lo è
Illudersi è il vestito buono dell'autoinganno


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu dia al l'illusione un senso positivo simile al sognare che è vitale per sopravvivere. Senza sogni impazziremmo nella gabbia della quotidianità.
> Io invece vedo l'illusione nella sua accezione negativa. Una difesa che la nostra mente crea per posticipare il più possibile l'impatto con la realtà , la delusione e il dolore.
> Esempio. Io mi aspetto che tu non farai una certa cosa senza bisogno che te lo dica, perché mi illudo che tu mi conosca così  bene o perché mi illudo che tu tenga talmente tanto a me che non la farai. Invece tu la fai, del tutto legittimamente peraltro, e io vengo disilluso dal valutare come veri i due presupposti della mia illusione. In realtà dal bagaglio delle mie esperienze io avrei dovuto sapere che tu quella cosa l'avresti fatta, ma fino all'ultimo mi sono illuso che non era così. Che eri diversa. Che eri quello che io vorrei tu fossi non quello che sei e che io non voglio vedere.
> Chiaro, spero[emoji4]


quoto, anche per me il concetto di illusione ha questa valenza negativa.

ot : nuovo argomento della settimana ?...


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> quoto, anche per me il concetto di illusione ha questa valenza negativa.
> 
> ot : nuovo argomento della settimana ?...



Ciao

si, nuovo argomento. 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

Aspetta sienne
Se tu credi in un grande amore e poi resti fregata non è illusione.
Non ti sei presa gioco di te ma ti hanno ingannata. Giocata.
Illudersi è, al contrario, non voler vedere le cose. Cioè tu già sai che una cosa non va e fai finta di niente, fai come se tutto andasse bene. E ti illudi, appunto, tanto da arrivare sul serio a credere che vada tutto bene.
Mi sono spiegato?
In questo senso vestito buono... Una nobilitazione del prendersi in giro.
Suona meglio illusione rispetto a (auto) inganno


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Aspetta sienne
> Se tu credi in un grande amore e poi resti fregata non è illusione.
> Non ti sei presa gioco di te ma ti hanno ingannata. Giocata.
> Illudersi è, al contrario, non voler vedere le cose. Cioè tu già sai che una cosa non va e fai finta di niente, fai come se tutto andasse bene. E ti illudi, appunto, tanto da arrivare sul serio a credere che vada tutto bene.
> ...



Ciao

ho capito. 

Infatti, non ho mai ben capito come alcuni traditi possano 
parlare di essere ora disillusi rispetto all'amore. 
Come se fosse un'illusione amare ... 
È anche una forma di auto-protezione, però ... 
una disillusione, nessuno te la può rubare ... 

Grazie!


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho capito.
> 
> ...


Perfetto! Sarai pure straniera
Ma ti sai esprimere meglio di me!!!!


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Perfetto! Sarai pure straniera
> Ma ti sai esprimere meglio di me!!!!



Ciao

questi feed-back fanno bene. 
Mi sono anche impegnata, però. 
Proprio frequentando questo sito ... 
è stato ed è una motivazione. 



sienne


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questi feed-back fanno bene.
> Mi sono anche impegnata, però.
> ...



Sei forte! Peccato che non puoi venire ai raduni
Mi piacerebbe conoscerti


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sei forte! Peccato che non puoi venire ai raduni
> Mi piacerebbe conoscerti



Ciao

a Milano, la prossima volta, vengo. Spero sia presto. 
Questa volta mi sono trovata in Spagna. Impossibile. 
Condivido, piacerebbe pure a me. 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (21 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Aspetta sienne
> Se tu credi in un grande amore e poi resti fregata non è illusione.
> Non ti sei presa gioco di te ma ti hanno ingannata. Giocata.
> Illudersi è, al contrario, non voler vedere le cose. Cioè tu già sai che una cosa non va e fai finta di niente, fai come se tutto andasse bene. E ti illudi, appunto, tanto da arrivare sul serio a credere che vada tutto bene.
> ...


Palladiano si può credere in un grande amore unilateralmente nel senso che noi ci illudiamo di vedere nell'altro qualità che vorremmo avesse ma no ha.
Nell'amore infatti la suprema illusione che è la idealizzazione dell'altro è spesso la regola soprattutto all'inizio.
Quando finiamo per capire che l'altro non è come vorremmo ma come è ecco che incontriamo la realtà è spesso è' disincanto.
Quindi Dissentirei sul fatto che è l'altro ci illude. Può mentirci ma l'illusione la creiamo noi


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Palladiano si può credere in un grande amore unilateralmente nel senso che noi ci illudiamo di vedere nell'altro qualità che vorremmo avesse ma no ha.
> Nell'amore infatti la suprema illusione che è la idealizzazione dell'altro è spesso la regola soprattutto all'inizio.
> Quando finiamo per capire che l'altro non è come vorremmo ma come è ecco che incontriamo la realtà è spesso è' disincanto.
> Quindi Dissentirei sul fatto che è l'altro ci illude. Può mentirci ma l'illusione la creiamo noi



Ciao

se tu mi dici ... ti amo, sto bene con te, adoro ecc. ... ed io mi fido delle tue parole, 
non sto costruendo una illusione. Ma mi fido. Se mi menti, che possibilità ho?
Essere diffidente? Mi dispiace, troppo faticoso ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se tu mi dici ... ti amo, sto bene con te, adoro ecc. ... ed io mi fido delle tue parole,
> non sto costruendo una illusione. Ma mi fido. Se mi menti, che possibilità ho?
> ...


Ha risposto lei per me.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Dicembre 2014)

Ma io posso dirti quelle parole ed avere comportamenti palesi e non nascosti che sono di segno opposto o comunque non coerenti con quello che dico. E tu hai gli strumenti cognitivi per vederli ma non li vedi comunque perché l'amore ti fa illudere che non ci siano. Perché ci sono segnali evidenti che noi non vediamo perché non vogliamo vedere. Oh lo sa Dio se ci sono e quanto siamo ciechi. 
Rispondo io per me [emoji6]


----------



## Palladiano (21 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma io posso dirti quelle parole ed avere comportamenti palesi e non nascosti che sono di segno opposto o comunque non coerenti con quello che dico. E tu hai gli strumenti cognitivi per vederli ma non li vedi comunque perché l'amore ti fa illudere che non ci siano. Perché ci sono segnali evidenti che noi non vediamo perché non vogliamo vedere. Oh lo sa Dio se ci sono e quanto siamo ciechi.
> Rispondo io per me [emoji6]


Secondo me non è l'amore che fa illudere. L'amore fa sperare, fa sognare, proietta oltre il prevedibile.
Nelntuo esempio lo hai scritto tu io non vedo perché non voglio vedere. Quindi mi prendo gioco di me.
L'illudersi è cosa diversa dal credere in un amore. È sapere e fingere di non sapere. È non credere e fingere di credere.
(Fingere con se stessi ovviamente)


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

un bravo traditore, a qui sta bene la situazione ... e mente su tutti i piani,
è lui che illude la moglie, non che la moglie si illude. Lei viene solo ingannata. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un bravo traditore, a cui sta bene la situazione ... e mente su tutti i piani,
> è lui che illude la moglie, non che la moglie si illude. Lei viene solo ingannata.
> ...


:up:


----------



## sienne (22 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao







sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao


Non c’è fine all’illusione. La vita è un susseguirsi di stati d’animo, come un filo di perle, e quando noi passiamo attraverso di essi, si dimostrano essere delle lenti colorate che dipingono il mondo con le loro tinte, e ciascuno di essi ci mostra solo quello che è contenuto nel suo raggio focale.

Ralph Waldo Emerson


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (22 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Secondo me non è l'amore che fa illudere. L'amore fa sperare, fa sognare, proietta oltre il prevedibile.
> Nelntuo esempio lo hai scritto tu io non vedo perché non voglio vedere. Quindi mi prendo gioco di me.
> L'illudersi è cosa diversa dal credere in un amore. È sapere e fingere di non sapere. È non credere e fingere di credere.
> (Fingere con se stessi ovviamente)


Insisto: io fingo di non sapere a livello inconscio proprio perché non voglio smettere di credere. È' una tipica difesa di chi ama troppo o ama non ricambiato. Secondo me, eh.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un bravo traditore, a qui sta bene la situazione ... e mente su tutti i piani,
> è lui che illude la moglie, non che la moglie si Lei viene solo ingannata.
> ...


A meno che la moglie non giri la testa dall'altra parte o la metta nella sabbia ed allora è' lei che si illude .Dipende dalle prospettive . Ciao


----------



## Hellseven (22 Dicembre 2014)

Perdere un'illusione rende più saggi che trovare una verità.


Ludwig Börne, 
 Citazioni e aforismi, 1840 (postumo)


----------



## sienne (22 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A meno che la moglie non giri la testa dall'altra parte o la metta nella sabbia ed allora è' lei che si illude .Dipende dalle prospettive . Ciao



Ciao


Ho difficoltà con questa teoria. Perché discolpa, chi ha giocato sporco ... 
Che poi ci sono situazioni che i segnali ci sono ecc. ok. certo ... 
Ma l'inganno sta proprio nell'occultare ... si crea un'illusione ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (22 Dicembre 2014)

Nulla è più facile che illudersi. Perché l'uomo crede vero ciò che desidera.
Demostene, Olintiache, 348/49 a.e.c.


----------



## sienne (22 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao


_La realtà è una semplice illusione, sebbene molto persistente._

Albert Einstein



sienne


----------



## Hellseven (22 Dicembre 2014)

Lasciamo perdere il tradimento. Prendiamo l'esempio che ti ho fatto prima. Io ti amo e non vedo una serie di tuoi difetti o modi di fare che tu hai e che non nascondi e che se io fossi non obnubilato dall'infatuazione dovrei vedere per quel che sono. Ma che mi illudo tu non abbia o che potrai eliminare perché mi è essenziale per continuare a vederti in un certo modo. Però poi prima o poi l'illusione verrà meno e la realtà sarà lì: e il solo responsabile sarà chi si è illuso secondo me[emoji6]
Ps una delle illusioni più dannose è quella che concerne i cambiamenti della natura e dei caratteri propri ed altrui. Siamo quel che siamo sempre lo saremo, non facciamoci illusioni [emoji16]


----------



## sienne (22 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere il tradimento. Prendiamo l'esempio che ti ho fatto prima. Io ti amo e non vedo una serie di tuoi difetti o modi di fare che tu hai e che non nascondi e che se io fossi non obnubilato dall'infatuazione dovrei vedere per quel che sono. Ma che mi illudo tu non abbia o che potrai eliminare perché mi è essenziale per continuare a vederti in un certo modo. Però poi prima o poi l'illusione verrà meno e la realtà sarà lì: è il solo responsabile sarà chi si è illuso secondo me[emoji6]



Ciao

stavo pensando anche alle truffe, slogan, pubblicità ecc. 

OK. Cambio ottica. 

C'è chi ha un amore romantico come concezione in sé, e colorisce con le sue idee, condizionamenti ecc. quel sentimento verso l'altra persona. Spesso, si scansa la razionalità ... per far sopravvivere il proprio immaginario. Se l'altra persona è della stessa pasta, abbiamo voli accertati nelle più alte vette. Lì, l'immaginario è stato alimentato da entrambi. Ma se una persona romantica incontra una persona razionale, gli scontri ci saranno da subito. Secondo me. Se incontra invece una persona insicura, debole ecc. che non riesce a togliere questo velo fantasioso, o che gli piace per giunta ecc ... per vari motivi, la colpa rimane di entrambi.  


sienne


----------



## free (22 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere il tradimento. Prendiamo l'esempio che ti ho fatto prima. Io ti amo e non vedo una serie di tuoi difetti o modi di fare che tu hai e che non nascondi e che se io fossi non obnubilato dall'infatuazione dovrei vedere per quel che sono. Ma che mi illudo tu non abbia o che potrai eliminare perché mi è essenziale per continuare a vederti in un certo modo. Però poi prima o poi l'illusione verrà meno e la realtà sarà lì: e *il solo responsabile sarà chi si è illuso* secondo me[emoji6]
> Ps una delle illusioni più dannose è quella che concerne i cambiamenti della natura e dei caratteri propri ed altrui. Siamo quel che siamo sempre lo saremo, non facciamoci illusioni [emoji16]


sì, tuttavia, salvo casi estremi, non credo che questi difetti una volta caduto il velo dell'illusione siano così terribili, altrimenti quale velo avrebbe potuto coprirli?
diverso è invece il caso di chi finge di essere ciò che non è, secondo me: in questo caso l'illuso viene proprio ingannato, non ha colpe


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa intendi?
> 
> ...


si tollera il dolore, si tollera un cattivo odore, si tollera un peso.
Tollerare per me non ha proprio un significato positivo: significa sopportare qualcosa che ci è sgradito, che ci arreca anche un poco di danno, senza lamentarsene, senza liberarsene.
In effetti l'intolleranza è sempre una reazione che si ha quando lo sforzo di tollerare non riesce più.
Quello che è sgradito di solito o lo accetti o lo rifiuti: se lo tolleri, l'hai rifiutato ma non l'hai dato a vedere, e normalmente questo avviene per due motivi: 
o non puoi fare altro, ad esempio tolleri in autobus l'anZiana che ti sale sui piedi ed ha anche quel fantastico odore di naftalina che ti chiude la gola,
oppure io mi ritengo superiore e allora tollero l'altro e così facendo celebro la mia superiorità.
Quando si parla di rapporti personali però, la tolleranza è dovuta o al secondo motivo o all'ipocrisia.
E a volte, per il quieto vivere, un minimo di ipocrisia ci può stare.
Per esempio: siamo sotto le feste e a molti capiterà di dover tollerare il comportamento di quel parente tanto antipatico o troppo chiaccherone o ficcanaso, per non rovinare l'atmosfera dei festeggiamenti.
Ma in realtà, anche in questo caso, il tollerare ci rende compiacenti di noi stessi.
E se lo facciamo tanto... siamo superbi.
Secondo me.


----------



## sienne (22 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si tollera il dolore, si tollera un cattivo odore, si tollera un peso.
> Tollerare per me non ha proprio un significato positivo: significa sopportare qualcosa che ci è sgradito, che ci arreca anche un poco di danno, senza lamentarsene, senza liberarsene.
> In effetti l'intolleranza è sempre una reazione che si ha quando lo sforzo di tollerare non riesce più.
> Quello che è sgradito di solito o lo accetti o lo rifiuti: se lo tolleri, l'hai rifiutato ma non l'hai dato a vedere, e normalmente questo avviene per due motivi:
> ...



Ciao

concordo. 
Infatti non riesco a integrare nel termine tolleranza, l'aspetto dell'accettazione del diverso. 
Sono due cose distinte, per me. Il secondo rientra più nel termine del rispetto. 

Comunque, il tuo esempio potrebbe anche essere spiegato con una forma di coerenza olistica. 
Cioè, a secondo della situazione si valuta e la scala delle priorità / valori può variare. 
Ad esempio, rispettando il desiderio della famiglia di festeggiare tranquillamente il natale. 
Ci si pone solamente al secondo posto ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2014)

*L'illusione...*

Generalmente gli uomini prestano fede volentieri a ciò che desiderano.
Giulio Cesare


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> _La realtà è una semplice illusione, sebbene molto persistente._
> ...


Oddio 
Qui ci sarebbe da scomodare La scuola di Elea
Ma usciremmo dal seminato...


----------



## Hellseven (22 Dicembre 2014)

Questa è carina, secondo me.

 		Disilluso: chi si illude di non farsi più illusioni.
*Giovanni Soriano*, Finché c'è vita non c'è speranza,  		2010


----------



## Divì (22 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho capito.
> 
> ...


Concordo con te. L'amore non è IN SE' un'illusione

O c'è o non c'è 

Allo stesso modo non credo che possa "finire". Ma questa è una mia personale visione delle cose


----------



## sienne (22 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Oddio
> Qui ci sarebbe da scomodare La scuola di Elea
> Ma usciremmo dal seminato...



Ciao

infatti ... non scomodiamo l'antichità ... 


sienne


----------



## Divì (22 Dicembre 2014)

Perdere un'illusione rende più saggi che trovare una verità
*Ludwig Börne*


----------



## Divì (22 Dicembre 2014)

Nulla è più facile che illudersi. Perché l'uomo crede vero ciò che desidera.*Demostene

*


----------



## Hellseven (22 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perdere un'illusione rende più saggi che trovare una verità.
> 
> 
> Ludwig Börne,
> Citazioni e aforismi, 1840 (postumo)





Hellseven ha detto:


> Nulla è più facile che illudersi. Perché l'uomo crede vero ciò che desidera.
> Demostene, Olintiache, 348/49 a.e.c.





Divì ha detto:


> Perdere un'illusione rende più saggi che trovare una verità
> *Ludwig Börne*





Divì ha detto:


> Nulla è più facile che illudersi. Perché l'uomo crede vero ciò che desidera.*Demostene
> 
> *


Non è la prima volta che condividiamo un pensiero su qualcosa  ..... 
Le opzioni sono 3:
-o spudoratamente mi copi :rotfl:
- o copiamo entrambi dallo stesso sito sul web 
- oppure abbiamo una certa visione del mondo in comune. 
Opto per la tre :up:


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti ... non scomodiamo l'antichità ...
> 
> ...


Ma secondo te la realtà è una illusione?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Dicembre 2014)

*etimologia illusione*

Un'occhiata all'etimologia dal latino: illusio, composto da in rafforzativo e luderescherzare - da ludus gioco. Dal significato di i*ronia *è passata a quello di*derisione,* e solo tardivamente ha assunto quello di *ingannevole.
*


..........................................
La mente distrugge le nostre illusioni, ma il cuore lericostruisce da capo.
(Paul Rée)


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Un'occhiata all'etimologia dal latino: illusio, composto da in rafforzativo e luderescherzare - da ludus gioco. Dal significato di i*ronia *è passata a quello di*derisione,* e solo tardivamente ha assunto quello di *ingannevole.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti 
Perciò parlavo di prendersi gioco


----------



## Hellseven (22 Dicembre 2014)

accezione positiva dell'illusione. O meglio visione positiva dell'illusione.

Un uomo che sa rendersi felice con una semplice illusione è infinitamente più astuto di uno che si dispera con la realtà.
(Alphonse Allais)

La vita è fatta di illusioni. Tra le illusioni, alcune riescono. Sono loro che costituiscono la realtà.
(Jacques Audiberti)


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> accezione positiva dell'illusione. O meglio visione positiva dell'illusione.
> 
> Un uomo che sa rendersi felice con una semplice illusione è infinitamente più astuto di uno che si dispera con la realtà.
> (Alphonse Allais)
> ...


Mamma mia
Mica mi sembrano tanto positive. Almeno la prima 
Rifugiarsi nel l'illusione per vivere una illusoria felicità potrà anche essere un'astuzia. Ma quanto dura? Un inno alla fuga dalla realtà.
Ed alla realtà prima o poi tutti torniamo. 

La seconda è troppo avanti per me


----------



## sienne (22 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma secondo te la realtà è una illusione?



Ciao

sono una persona molto pratica. Sò, che abbiamo dei limiti di percezione,
come nella vista, l'udito, l'olfatto ecc. rispetto ad altre specie e forse anche oltre. 
Ma ciò non significa, che ciò che ci circonda e che noi percepiamo non sia reale. 
Provo ad interpretare il meno possibile, di tirare delle conclusioni quando 
mi sembra di avere le necessarie informazioni ... e se necessario, 
perché ci sono elementi nuovi, cambio o rivedo il tutto. 
Avendo tre culture in me, so come sia facile proiettare propri concetti sul mondo ... 
Perciò ripeto sempre fino all'infinito ... di ascoltare e guardare ... e non lanciarsi ... 

Credo nei sogni, come motore ... sono molto passionale ... ma distinguo. 
Al mio meglio. 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (22 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mamma mia
> Mica mi sembrano tanto positive. Almeno la prima
> Rifugiarsi nel l'illusione per vivere una illusoria felicità potrà anche essere un'astuzia. Ma quanto dura? Un inno alla fuga dalla realtà.
> Ed alla realtà prima o poi tutti torniamo.
> ...


E una realtà frustrante 24 ore su 24 dove porta? 
La seconda mi pare chiara, e si rifà al concetto che tutto è illusione, anche la realtà.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano e Sienne primi cittadini di questo 3d_ honoris causa _:up:


----------



## sienne (22 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

diamanti e soldi ... non ti riscaldano durante la notte. 




sienne


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono una persona molto pratica. Sò, che abbiamo dei limiti di percezione,
> come nella vista, l'udito, l'olfatto ecc. rispetto ad altre specie e forse anche oltre.
> ...


Non avevo dubbi sienne
Si i sogni sono importanti
Ma non sono illusioni. I sogni si realizzano anche se raramente le illusioni no.


----------



## Divì (22 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è la prima volta che condividiamo un pensiero su qualcosa  .....
> Le opzioni sono 3:
> -o spudoratamente mi copi :rotfl:
> - o copiamo entrambi dallo stesso sito sul web
> ...


- diciamo che non ti ho letto....
- che forse attingiamo allo stesso sito
- *e abbiamo la stessa visione del mondo *visto che attingendo allo stesso sito peschiamo pero' gli stessi aforismi :carneval:

Quindi buona la 3 :up:


----------



## Divì (22 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi sienne
> Si i sogni sono importanti
> Ma non sono illusioni. I sogni si realizzano anche se raramente le illusioni no.


Quoto


----------



## Al. (22 Dicembre 2014)

"molte anime nobili amano,
il prossimo loro soltanto
quando è miserabile, ammalato, agonizzante;
quando insomma sono sicure della loro superiorità."


Ugo Ojetti


----------



## Palladiano (23 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> "molte anime nobili amano,
> il prossimo loro soltanto
> quando è miserabile, ammalato, agonizzante;
> quando insomma sono sicure della loro superiorità."
> ...


Uhm che gioia!
Sei fuori tema però


----------



## Al. (23 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Uhm che gioia!
> Sei fuori tema però


c'è un tema da seguire?
non mi dire, non credevo proprio.


----------



## Palladiano (23 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> c'è un tema da seguire?
> non mi dire, non credevo proprio.


Si. L'illusione
Decide H7
Ma non importa
Sono stato scortese


----------



## Hellseven (23 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao. Dai l'altra settimana l'ho messa ai voti però [emoji3] sono stato democratico. Comunque ogni tanto qualche ot lo accettiamo: siamo come Renzi finto democratici[emoji16]


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> "molte anime nobili amano,
> il prossimo loro soltanto
> quando è miserabile, ammalato, agonizzante;
> quando insomma sono sicure della loro superiorità."
> ...


ah ma allora quelle che amano il loro prossimo solo quando è bello ricco e strafigo sono umili.
Ma che spettacolo, oggi sto imparando un sacco di cose nuove, che figata.


----------



## Lui (23 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma allora quelle che amano il loro prossimo solo quando è bello ricco e strafigo sono umili.
> Ma che spettacolo, oggi sto imparando un sacco di cose nuove, che figata.



nella vita non si smette mai d'imparare.


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2014)

Chi fa aforismi muore saturo di memorie e di sogni ma pur sempre non vincente né davanti a Dio né davanti a se stesso né davanti al suo puro demonio.

alda merini


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (23 Dicembre 2014)

Ma quante volte nella vostra vita vi è capitato di illudervi ?


----------



## sienne (23 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ma quante volte nella vostra vita vi è capitato di illudervi ?



Ciao

io convivo consapevolmente con un illusione ... 
ma è troppo bella, per rinunciarci ... 

poi, certo ... mi sono sbagliata più volte ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (23 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ma quante volte nella vostra vita vi è capitato di illudervi ?


poche
e sono sincero.

non la considero necessariamente una cosa positiva, anzi.


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao. Dai l'altra settimana l'ho messa ai voti però [emoji3] sono stato democratico. Comunque ogni tanto qualche ot lo accettiamo: siamo come Renzi finto democratici[emoji16]



mi sento molto riottoso ai temi dettati.
si potrebbe optare per aforismi, riguardanti le situazioni presenti nei blog?
tipo:
la prostituzione.

"Metteva l'amore sopra ogni cosa, chi lo faceva per dovere, chi lo faceva per denaro,
Boccadirosa ne l'uno né l'altro lei lo faceva per passione"

Fabrizio De André

ancora De Andrè, 

sui 22 cm.

" Delle virtù la meno apparente, fra tutte le virtù la più nascosta"

Morrisey, sulla timidezza di alcuni,

"la timidezza è bella, è dolce,
 la timidezza è l'unica cosa che frena quello veramente vorresti fare"


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

"Un impiegatuccia in un ufficio postale è pari a
 una conquistatrice se la consapevolezza è comune ad entrambi"

Albert  Camus


questa mi sembra attinente con la discussione sui bisex.
Specialmente con le ultime risposte.


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

sulla discussione "prima o poi".

"Si volge ad attendete il futuro
 solo chi non sa vivere il presente."

Lucio Anneo Seneca


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma allora quelle che amano il loro prossimo solo quando è bello ricco e strafigo sono umili.
> Ma che spettacolo, oggi sto imparando un sacco di cose nuove, che figata.



Ojetti citava l'amore vero, sentito anche partecipato.
eppure malato.
nessuno nega che possa anche esserci il contrario.
hai imparato si, una cosa nuova,
che un aforisma non è una verità,
 è un interpretazione.


----------



## sienne (24 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> poche
> e sono sincero.
> 
> non la considero necessariamente una cosa positiva, anzi.



Ciao


rimane una illusione, sapendo di averla? 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> sulla discussione "prima o poi".
> 
> "Si volge ad attendete il futuro
> solo chi non sa vivere il presente."
> ...


Ah
Seneca è Seneca 
Ineccepibile


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> rimane una illusione, sapendo di averla?
> ...


Bella domanda Sienne
Di getto rispondo che sì resta tale. Non vi è nel l'illusione necessariamente l'assenza di consapevolezza secondo me.
Quindi ci si può illudere anche sapendo che di illusione trattasi. Può essere una via di fuga


----------



## sienne (24 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Bella domanda Sienne
> Di getto rispondo che sì resta tale. Non vi è nel l'illusione necessariamente l'assenza di consapevolezza secondo me.
> Quindi ci si può illudere anche sapendo che di illusione trattasi. Può essere una via di fuga



Ciao

bella risposta 

Credo anche io che sia così. La mia illusione è di fatto una via di fuga ... 
e allo stesso tempo, una speranza che forse forse del vero ci sia ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao Al

il forum è grande e ci sono molte discussioni in corso, con temi differenti. 
Si potrebbe contribuire in quelle discussioni anche con delle massime, perché no. 

Forse non lo hai notato. Non stiamo facendo solo una raccolta di aforismi,
ma qualche pensiero ogni tanto anche su cosa viene scritto ... solo così. 

Comunque, spero di sbagliarmi, ma non ti leggo tanto socievole ... 
Anzi, proprio un po' arrogante e stuccante ... peccato. 
Potresti almeno presentarti ... solo così ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bella risposta
> 
> ...


e ti auguro che questa tua speranza si realizzi. che tu raggiunga la meta cui tendi.
Sai, nella parola speranza c'è molta concretezza.

approfitto per augurarti buone feste.


----------



## sienne (24 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> e ti auguro che questa tua speranza si realizzi. che tu raggiunga la meta cui tendi.
> Sai, nella parola speranza c'è molta concretezza.
> 
> approfitto per augurarti buone feste.



Ciao Palladiano,

Grazie!

Ricambio con piacere gli auguri. 


sienne


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Al
> 
> il forum è grande e ci sono molte discussioni in corso, con temi differenti.
> Si potrebbe contribuire in quelle discussioni anche con delle massime, perché no.
> ...



mi spiace, non saprei cosa fare.
certe volte la rigidità delle massime, la loro sinteticità, può generare sensazioni errate.
comunque mi chiamo Al, e mi piacciono gli aforismi.
non ho nessun specifico motivo per la presenza su questo forum, nel senso che non appartengo a nessuna categoria.

Colgo l'occasione anche per auguravi felici festività.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

a me invece generalmente gli aforismi non mi piacciono per nulla.


----------



## sienne (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> mi spiace, non saprei cosa fare.
> certe volte la rigidità delle massime, la loro sinteticità, può generare sensazioni errate.
> comunque mi chiamo Al, e mi piacciono gli aforismi.
> non ho nessun specifico motivo per la presenza su questo forum, nel senso che non appartengo a nessuna categoria.
> ...



Ciao

ok ... letto male. Non per nulla basta chiarirsi. 

Auguri pure a te. 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (24 Dicembre 2014)

A Natale sono tutti più buoni
Hannibal Lecter[emoji16][emoji12]


----------



## Hellseven (24 Dicembre 2014)

Auguri a tutti voi 
@palladiano perché non ami gli aforismi? Non l'avrei mai detto sei molto attivo qui.


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2014)

I nostri cuori si inteneriscono con i ricordi dell’infanzia e l’amore dei cari, e siamo migliori per tutto l’anno per essere diventati di nuovo bambini nello spirito durante il periodo natalizio.
Laura Ingalls Wilder
Auguri a tutti:up:


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Auguri a tutti voi
> @palladiano perché non ami gli aforismi? Non l'avrei mai detto sei molto attivo qui.


Soprattutto da quando tu hai introdotto i temi settimanali. Si parte dall'aforisma ma si sviluppa noi un ragionamento.
In realtà gli aforismi li apprezzo pure ma trovo che siano usati in modo riduttivo. Come se tutto ciò che è detto in aforisma sia verità


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Soprattutto da quando tu hai introdotto i temi settimanali. Si parte dall'aforisma ma si sviluppa noi un ragionamento.
> In realtà gli aforismi li apprezzo pure ma trovo che siano usati in modo riduttivo. *Come se tutto ciò che è detto in* *aforisma sia verità*


ma sei tu che li subisci come tali.
non sono delle verità, sono delle interpretazioni, dei suggerimenti.
leggili cosi, non farti condizionare.
nessuno, nemmeno Seneca aveva la verità in tasca.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> ma sei tu che li subisci come tali.
> non sono delle verità, sono delle interpretazioni, dei suggerimenti.
> leggili cosi, non farti condizionare.
> nessuno, nemmeno Seneca aveva la verità in tasca.


Non toccarmi Seneca 
No io non li vivo così infatti se leggi indietro qualcuno l'ho commentato.
È che un po' mi stanno sulle palle quelli che li usano e spesso manco li capiscono


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non toccarmi Seneca
> No io non li vivo così infatti se leggi indietro qualcuno l'ho commentato.
> È che un po' mi stanno sulle palle quelli che li usano e spesso manco li capiscono


guarda che io volevo solo dirti, di interpretarli secondo la tua sensibilità,
 non darli per assolute verità, che mai potrebbero entrare nella tua vita.
fanno effetto ma lasciano il tempo che trovano.
perchè Seneca è intoccabile?


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> guarda che io volevo solo dirti, di interpretarli secondo la tua sensibilità,
> non darli per assolute verità, che mai potrebbero entrare nella tua vita.
> fanno effetto ma lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> perchè Seneca è intoccabile?


Amore di gioventù


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Amore di gioventù


ecco, questa è una verità che ti dovresti scrollare di dosso.
essere anche critico verso Seneca, come verso qualsiasi altro.
magari qualcuno lo dicesse a me.


----------



## sienne (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

mi è venuto in mente una cosa ... 

Maschilismo in tedesco si dice -> Männlichkeitswahn

È composto da due sostantivi: virilità (Männlichkeit) e illusione (Wahn)

PS: Wahn può essere anche "follia"; "mania" ... 





sienne


----------



## Palladiano (27 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi è venuto in mente una cosa ...
> 
> ...


Forte!!! Calza a pennello. 
Col maschilismo poi!!


----------



## Flavia (27 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Forte!!! Calza a pennello.
> Col maschilismo poi!!


quale è il tema della settimana?
è un poco che non leggo questo 3d
grazie


----------



## Palladiano (28 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> quale è il tema della settimana?
> è un poco che non leggo questo 3d
> grazie


Finché H7 non cambia credo sia ancora l'illusione. Possiamo però pensarne un altro in attesa che il nostro amico si riprenda dalle feste.


----------



## Hellseven (28 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano e Sienne vi affido la gestione di questo 3D. Con preghiera di condividere la scelta degli aforismi con gli altri, ove possibile. Un caro saluto a tutti voi.


----------



## Palladiano (28 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Palladiano e Sienne vi affido la gestione di questo 3D. Con preghiera di condividere la scelta degli aforismi con gli altri, ove possibile. Un caro saluto a tutti voi.


E perché?


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Finché H7 non cambia credo sia ancora l'illusione. Possiamo però pensarne un altro in attesa che il nostro amico si riprenda dalle feste.



Chi e' il 'nostro amico?'.


----------



## Palladiano (28 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chi e' il 'nostro amico?'.


H7


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> H7



No,  e' lui che ha scritto 'il nostro amico'!


----------



## Palladiano (28 Dicembre 2014)

Che ne dite di
Cambiamento

"Ciò a cui opponi resistenza persiste. Ciò che accetti può essere cambiato" Carl Gustav Jung


----------



## Hellseven (28 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano questo è il mio ultimo aforisma e si ricollega in qualche modo alla prima parte di quello di Jung da te citato: 
L'unico modo per liberarsi da una tentazione e' cedervi.[emoji6]

Oscar Wilde il re degli aforismi sulle relazioni sentimentali e sul vizio  [emoji3]


----------



## Flavia (28 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Che ne dite di
> Cambiamento
> 
> "Ciò a cui opponi resistenza persiste. Ciò che accetti può essere cambiato" Carl Gustav Jung


Il compito più difficile nella vita, è quello di cambiare se stessi.
Nelson Mandela


----------



## Palladiano (29 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Palladiano questo è il mio ultimo aforisma e si ricollega in qualche modo alla prima parte di quello di Jung da te citato:
> L'unico modo per liberarsi da una tentazione e' cedervi.[emoji6]
> 
> Oscar Wilde il re degli aforismi sulle relazioni sentimentali e sul vizio  [emoji3]


Mi spiace H7.

Questo 3D senza di te... Boh. Vediamo se riusciamo a coltivarlo perchè sia ancora vivo al tuo ritorno.

Cambiare se stessi è un gesto di coraggio. È mettersi in gioco e rischiare di scoprirsi diversi.
Pago lo scotto di una rivoluzione. E ho deciso di non resistere più ad alcuna tentazione.
Mi sento migliore e paradossalmente mi vedono peggiore. È il segno che sono cambiato davvero


----------



## sienne (29 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

dedicato agli utenti di questo forum ... 


Ci sono sempre due scelte nella vita: 
accettare le condizioni in cui viviamo 
o assumersi la responsabilità di cambiarle.
Denis Waitley


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (29 Dicembre 2014)

Fino al 2 gennaio, giorno di disattivazione del nick, continuo a infastidirvi portate pazienza[emoji4]Grazie Palla e Sienne, conto su di voi per curare questo piccolo giardino Bonsai. Usate la tolleranza e la costanza che avrei usato io. Perdonate la presunzione. E vi prego di evitare che altri litighino o cazzeggino troppo qui sopra. Vorrei fosse un luogo di serenita[emoji2]. Concordate? Lo farete per me sempre e comunque?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi spiace H7.
> 
> Questo 3D senza di te... Boh. Vediamo se riusciamo a coltivarlo perchè sia ancora vivo al tuo ritorno.
> 
> ...


Io so molto bene come ti senti Palladiano.
Io sono stato te nel 2009 e da allora nulla e' stato più come prima. Dentro di me e attorno a me.
Ho acquisito nuove prospettive e diversa sensibilità.
Non necessariamente migliori o peggiori ma diverse.
Però riallacciandomi al post della dolce e risoluta Sienne ti dico che ad un certo punto il momento delle scelte arriva: lo dobbiamo a noi stessi e a chi ci ama.
Io ho indugiato a lungo ma ora non è più possibile.
Voglio capire dove voglio collocarmi una volta per tutte.


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2014)

in tutto ciò che senso ha il termine della cancellazione?
cosa manca al semplice allontanamento volontario ?


----------



## sienne (29 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

per non cadere in tentazione ... 
quando la curiosità e l'abitudine sono più forti del volere ... 
forse, una sorta di dipendenza ... 

Perché non usare questa opzione, se risulta poi più facile?


sienne


----------



## sienne (29 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao H7

se rifletti bene, la vita è imprevedibile ... non ha certezze. 
È un po' un illusione, cullarci nelle illusorie certezze del conformismo ... 
Non ce ne rendiamo conto, ma l'abilità sta nel riuscire a cambiare ... 
e non nel vederci soggetti del passato, ma agenti del futuro ... 

Buona fortuna ... e a presto, amico. 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (29 Dicembre 2014)

@ Minerva. Nessun senso così mi ha detto Admin e così faccio.  È' un allontanamento volontario ma mi rassicura sapere che se anche ho momenti di debolezza il blocco del nick mi aiuta a non cedere . Tutto qui. Ero certo che avresti avuto da criticare. Non ci siamo mai piaciuti c'est la vie . [emoji4]


----------



## Palladiano (29 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io so molto bene come ti senti Palladiano.
> Io sono stato te nel 2009 e da allora nulla e' stato più come prima. Dentro di me e attorno a me.
> Ho acquisito nuove prospettive e diversa sensibilità.
> Non necessariamente migliori o peggiori ma diverse.
> ...


Ah si. Arriva quel momento! 
Fa paura 
Fa paura

Perché indietro non si torna. 
Ma si affronta come è giusto che sia


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> @ Minerva. Nessun senso così mi ha detto Admin e così faccio.  È' un allontanamento volontario ma mi rassicura sapere che se anche ho momenti di debolezza il blocco del nick mi aiuta a non cedere . Tutto qui. Ero certo che avresti avuto da criticare. Non ci siamo mai piaciuti c'est la vie . [emoji4]


non so se è una critica.
ma se parti con propositi di cambiamenti profondi nella tua vita e poi hai bisogno di una cancellazione coatta per una sciocchezza un po' mi perplimi.
ad ogni modo ti auguro il meglio


----------



## sienne (29 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se è una critica.
> ma se parti con propositi di cambiamenti profondi nella tua vita e poi hai bisogno di una cancellazione coatta per una sciocchezza un po' mi perplimi.
> ad ogni modo ti auguro il meglio



Ciao

certo, per chi sta qui solo per cazzeggiare e passare il tempo, può risultare una sciocchezza. 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (29 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se è una critica.
> ma se parti con propositi di cambiamenti profondi nella tua vita *e poi hai bisogno di una cancellazione coatta per una sciocchezza un po' mi perplim*i.
> ad ogni modo ti auguro il meglio


A me perplime che tu definisca "sciocchezza" quel che non conosci,  nonché la leggerezza con cui esprimi giudizi su un sentire diverso dal tuo che peraltro non è mai stato da me esplicitato, per cui neppure sai esattamente perché io senta il bisogno di cancellarmi.
Peraltro anche abbastanza fuori luogo, se permetti, perché mi sto congedando da persone rispetto alle quali provo sentimenti di simpatia e stima e per alcuni di amicizia, dunque dovrebbe essere comprensibile, sul piano della sensibilità, che non è proprio una scelta fatta a cuor leggero.
Ma tu hai sempre avuto un pò questa caratteristica del vedere le cose con occhi differenti a seconda del destinatario della tua visuale, secondo me, beninteso. 
Possiamo parlare di simpatia e antipatia o è un'anatema? 
Ma tant'è, ormai non è più tempo di polemiche, prendo atto di quanto già detto innanzi, e scrollo le spalle. Tutto sommato, apprezzo la tua coerenza, anche se la coerenza non sempre è una dote: talvolta scivola nel pregiudizio 
Accetto i tuoi auguri comunque, e tutto quello che auguri a me, io lo auguro parimenti a te.


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A me perplime che tu definisca "sciocchezza" quel che non conosci,  nonché la leggerezza con cui esprimi giudizi su un sentire diverso dal tuo che peraltro non è mai stato da me esplicitato, per cui neppure sai esattamente perché io senta il bisogno di cancellarmi.
> Peraltro anche abbastanza fuori luogo, se permetti, perché mi sto congedando da persone rispetto alle quali provo sentimenti di simpatia e stima e per alcuni di amicizia, dunque dovrebbe essere comprensibile, sul piano della sensibilità, che non è proprio una scelta fatta a cuor leggero.
> Ma tu hai sempre avuto un pò questa caratteristica del vedere le cose con occhi differenti a seconda del destinatario della tua visuale, secondo me, beninteso.
> Possiamo parlare di simpatia e antipatia o è un'anatema?
> ...


ok, ancora auguri


----------



## Hellseven (29 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, ancora auguri


Grazie:up:


----------



## Flavia (29 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Fino al 2 gennaio, giorno di disattivazione del nick, continuo a infastidirvi portate pazienza[emoji4]Grazie Palla e Sienne, conto su di voi per curare questo piccolo giardino Bonsai. Usate la tolleranza e la costanza che avrei usato io. Perdonate la presunzione. E vi prego di evitare che altri litighino o cazzeggino troppo qui sopra. Vorrei fosse un luogo di serenita[emoji2]. Concordate? Lo farete per me sempre e comunque?


Hell sei una delle persone più "shanti"
che io abbia mai incontrato qui
mi spiace che tu vada, ma
comprendo la necessità
di dover scrivere nuovi capitoli di vita
ti auguro ogni bene
e credimi non è una frase di circostanza
ti lascio una sola raccomandazione
ovunque andrai, mantieni la tua anima rock


----------



## Palladiano (29 Dicembre 2014)

Odio gli addii
Mi commuovono. 
Li odio perché sono a senso unico. come la vita che scorre solo avanti.
In generale 
Non mi piacciono.
Preferisco "arrivederci"
Una porta socchiusa


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Odio gli addii
> Mi commuovono.
> Li odio perché sono a senso unico. come la vita che scorre solo avanti.
> In generale
> ...


Anche commuoversi fa bene,ti ricorda che sei vivo.E accettare gli addii fa parte della vita


----------



## Hellseven (30 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao mi state affettuosamente facendo molti complimenti che mi fanno molto piacere ma che non penso di meritare. Ciò detto voglio dire che il mio non è un addio ma un arrivederci a tempo indeterminato  a quando avrò acquisito alcune certezze e posto alcuni punti fermi nella mia vita sotto vari aspetti . Stante la mia mai nascosta fallibilità potrei anche non riuscirci o non reggere e tornare qui prima di quanto vorrei . Non sarebbe la prima volta che un buon proposito non riesca : vuol dire che non sono pronto.
Ciò detto volevo proporvi un ultimo argomento prima della mia disattivazione. Me lo permettete? 
L'argomento è L'AMICIZIA [emoji3]
Un abbraccio


----------



## Frithurik (30 Dicembre 2014)

L'amicizia, a volte nasce da persone che                                      si conoscono da molto tempo,altre volte                                      invece,nasce per caso,può durare per                                      sempre,o svanire nel nulla,ma solo i                                      veri amici lasceranno un segno indelebile                                      nel tuo cuore,i veri amici sono come le                                      conchiglie su una spiaggia,anche se le                                      onde le porteranno via,nel mare ci saranno                                      sempre,i veri amici sono quelle persone                                      che quando stai male, ti regalano un                                      sorriso, un abbraccio,solo                                      per dirti,io ti sto vicino.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Dicembre 2014)

Non concordo con nessuno dei tre, forse neppure con Borges.
L'amicizia uomo donna esiste, fortunatamente.
E siano ringraziati gli dei per questo.
Un caro saluto a tutte le amiche che mi hanno donato la loro sincera amicizia in questi anni.
Grazie di cuore.

L’amicizia fra un uomo e una donna é sempre un poco erotica, anche se inconsciamente. Jorge Luis Borges
​ Fra uomo e donna non può esserci amicizia. Vi può essere passione, ostilità, adorazione, amore, ma non amicizia. Oscar Wilde​ Una donna può stringere legami di amicizia con un uomo;  ma per mantenerla, è forse necessario il concorso d’una leggera  avversione fisica. Nietzsche
​


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non concordo con nessuno dei tre, forse neppure con Borges.
> L'amicizia uomo donna esiste, fortunatamente.
> E siano ringraziati gli dei per questo.
> Un caro saluto a tutte le amiche che mi hanno donato la loro sincera amicizia in questi anni.
> ...


Le ultime due non le condivido per nulla.


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le ultime due non le condivido per nulla.


Condivido la tua non condivisione!


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2014)

di amicizia e amore si parla a sproposito.
io sono una fondamentalista :
o tutto o niente, 
o ti ignoro o posso dare la vita per te.
veramente


----------



## Caciottina (30 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> di amicizia e amore si parla a sproposito.
> io sono una fondamentalista :
> o tutto o niente,
> o ti ignoro o posso dare la vita per te.
> veramente


E con jb come è la situa? Pollice in alto o pollice in basso? ( all antica romana)


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> di amicizia e amore si parla a sproposito.
> io sono una fondamentalista :
> o tutto o niente,
> o ti ignoro o posso dare la vita per te.
> veramente


L'amicizia e l'amore per me sono sullo stesso piano, hanno un'importanza molto elevata nella mia vita...e credo che gli amori, così come gli amici, nel corso di una vita si possano contare sulle dita di una mano...


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> E con jb come è la situa? Pollice in alto o pollice in basso? ( all antica romana)


alluce valgo.
no,dai ...si parla di vita vera


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'amicizia e l'amore per me sono sullo stesso piano, hanno un'importanza molto elevata nella mia vita...e credo che gli amori, così come gli amici, nel corso di una vita si possano contare sulle dita di una mano...


per me viene prima l'amore ma l'amicizia è comunque un sentimento molto forte che ha bisogno di fiducia totale.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'amicizia e l'amore per me sono sullo stesso piano, hanno un'importanza molto elevata nella mia vita...e credo che gli amori, così come gli amici, nel corso di una vita si possano contare sulle dita di una mano...


Quoto


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me viene prima l'amore ma l'amicizia è comunque un sentimento molto forte che ha bisogno di fiducia totale.


L'amore, per come lo intendo io oggi, è entrato nella mia vita "tardi".
L'amicizia, quella profonda e fraterna, è presente da che ho memoria. Per questo non riesco a vedere più importante l'uno o l'altra.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'amore, per come lo intendo io oggi, è entrato nella mia vita "tardi".
> L'amicizia, quella profonda e fraterna, è presente da che ho memoria. Per questo non riesco a vedere più importante l'uno o l'altra.


ti capisco, una ricchezza.


----------



## Frithurik (30 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non concordo con nessuno dei tre, forse neppure con Borges.
> L'amicizia uomo donna esiste, fortunatamente.
> E siano ringraziati gli dei per questo.
> Un caro saluto a tutte le amiche che mi hanno donato la loro sincera amicizia in questi anni.
> ...


*
L’amicizia fra due persone di sesso diverso o non è nulla o è amore.
*ALPHONSE KARR*


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> *
> L’amicizia fra due persone di sesso diverso o non è nulla o è amore.
> *ALPHONSE KARR*


Altra cazzata
Con tutto il rispetto dovuto


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Dicembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> *
> L’amicizia fra due persone di sesso diverso o non è nulla o è amore.
> *ALPHONSE KARR*


Un po' estremo ma condivisibile.


----------



## drusilla (31 Dicembre 2014)

Gli amori passano l'amicizia rimane (frase che ho coniato per consolare le amichette wannabe fidanzate di mio figlio )


----------



## Palladiano (31 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'amicizia e l'amore per me sono sullo stesso piano, hanno un'importanza molto elevata nella mia vita...e credo che gli amori, così come gli amici, nel corso di una vita si possano contare sulle dita di una mano...


Si anche per me è così


----------



## Palladiano (31 Dicembre 2014)

C'è sempre questo preconcetto che un uomo e una donna non possono amarsi in un modo diverso da quello che implica la sessualità 
Mi spiego: non posso essere Amico di una donna perché c'è sotto sotto un interesse diverso dalla mera amicizia.
Secondo me è una grande cazzata.
Personalmente sono stato anni amico di una ragazza. Le volevo un bene enorme. Parlavamo di tutto ci ci fidavamo. Non ho mai pensato a lei come una donna. Solo una splendida Amica


----------



## sienne (31 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

l'amicizia, quella vera ... quella che ha occhi quando stai male, è molto rara ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (31 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'amicizia, quella vera ... quella che ha occhi quando stai male, è molto rara ...
> 
> ...


Amica mia spesso si tende a confondere una consolidata conoscenza con comunanza di scopi lavorativi o ludici o di compagnia reciproca contro la solitudine con l'Amicizia.
Sono molto ma molto diverse come l'innamoramento e' diverso dall'amore ma la gente spesso usa i termini confondendoli
improproamente.
l'amicizia vera a differenza dell'amore che per sopravvivere richiede reciprocità, non chiede mai nulla in cambio e nulla si aspetta.
Come disse Le Rochfauld l'amore vero è raro ma l'amicizia vera lo è ancora di più .
amicizia secondo me è una parola ancora più inflazionata di amore.
la si usa troppo a cuor leggero.
imho


----------



## Nocciola (31 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Amica mia spesso si tende a confondere una consolidata conoscenza con comunanza di scopi lavorativi o ludici o di compagnia reciproca contro la solitudine con l'Amicizia.
> Sono molto ma molto diverse come l'innamoramento e' diverso dall'amore ma la gente spesso usa i termini confondendoli
> improproamente.
> *l'amicizia vera *a differenza dell'amore che per sopravvivere richiede reciprocità, *non chiede mai nulla in cambio e nulla si aspetta.
> ...



Quoto
Anche l'uso inflazionato del termine amicizia


----------



## sienne (1 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao


Una cosa però l’ho imparata:
per conoscere bene la gente bisogna averci litigato seriamente almeno una volta.
Solo allora puoi giudicarne il carattere.
*Anna Frank



*_*sienne*_


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (1 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> C'è sempre questo preconcetto che un uomo e una donna non possono amarsi in un modo diverso da quello che implica la sessualità
> Mi spiego: non posso essere Amico di una donna perché c'è sotto sotto un interesse diverso dalla mera amicizia.
> Secondo me è una grande cazzata.
> Personalmente sono stato anni amico di una ragazza. Le volevo un bene enorme. Parlavamo di tutto ci ci fidavamo. Non ho mai pensato a lei come una donna. Solo una splendida Amica


Quoto. Anche a me è successo. Anch'io ho avuto un amico vero, non c'è mai stato un benché minimo fraintendimento.



Hellseven ha detto:


> Amica mia spesso si tende a confondere una consolidata conoscenza con comunanza di scopi lavorativi o ludici o di compagnia reciproca contro la solitudine con l'Amicizia.
> Sono molto ma molto diverse come l'innamoramento e' diverso dall'amore ma la gente spesso usa i termini confondendoli
> improproamente.
> l'amicizia vera a differenza dell'amore che per sopravvivere richiede reciprocità, non chiede mai nulla in cambio e nulla si aspetta.
> ...


Certo, sono d'accordo, mi fanno ridere quelli dicono di avere un sacco di amici...mica siamo su Facebook...
Troppi confondono il semplice cameratismo, la conoscenza superficiale con l'amicizia che è tutt'altra cosa. Averne tanti di amici (veri) sarebbe fantastico.


Di tutte le cose che la saggezza procura per ottenere un’esistenza felice, la più grande è l’amicizia.​*Epicuro*


----------



## Eratò (1 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Quoto. Anche a me è successo. Anch'io ho avuto un amico vero, non c'è mai stato un benché minimo fraintendimento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Semplicemente in questo contesto sono persone che apprezzi quello che scrivono o che ti sono state vicine in momenti difficili e se dovessi chiedere al amicizia a tutti quelli che apprezzo l'elenco sarebbe ancora più  lungo...io invece non farei confronti con Facebook che considero un contesto ben diverso.Ma chi veramente ha 1000 amici su Facebook e li apprezza  tutti ancora meglio.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (2 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Semplicemente in questo contesto sono persone che apprezzi quello che scrivono o che ti sono state vicine in momenti difficili e se dovessi chiedere al amicizia a tutti quelli che apprezzo l'elenco sarebbe ancora più  lungo...io invece non farei confronti con Facebook che considero un contesto ben diverso.Ma chi veramente ha 1000 amici su Facebook e li apprezza  tutti ancora meglio.


buongiorno Eratò, forse non mi sono espressa bene io. Non mi riferivo a questo contesto virtuale. Mi riferivo alle amicizie della vita, quelle vere che ahimè generalmente sono poche. Ovvio che chi come tanti di voi si frequenta virtualmente (e forse anche non) da tempo, ha potuto vedere crescere nel tempo un affiatamento ed un intesa, chissà molti di voi si sono poi conosciuti personalmente e si frequentano anche.
Io non parlavo di apprezzare una persona per quello che scrive e per la sintonia che può esserci.
Approvavo il commento di H7 in quanto troppi nella vita confondono la semplice conoscenza, la frequentazione, con l'Amicizia che è tutt'altra cosa. Il paragone con Facebook non era riferito al Forum, ma proprio coloro che collezionano "amici" senza nemmeno conoscerli, solo perché amici degli amici..o appartenenti ad un gruppo di interesse comune.
Ripeto, per me l'Amicizia ha un altro significato.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (7 Gennaio 2015)

Qui tutto tace ?!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Una cosa però l’ho imparata:
> ...


ma anche no...


----------



## sienne (7 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma anche no...



Ciao

tieni in considerazione l'età di Anna Frank. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (7 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> C'è sempre questo preconcetto che un uomo e una donna non possono amarsi in un modo diverso da quello che implica la sessualità
> Mi spiego: non posso essere Amico di una donna perché c'è sotto sotto un interesse diverso dalla mera amicizia.
> Secondo me è una grande cazzata.
> Personalmente sono stato anni amico di una ragazza. Le volevo un bene enorme. Parlavamo di tutto ci ci fidavamo. Non ho mai pensato a lei come una donna. Solo una splendida Amica



Perche' hai usato 'amarsi'?

Se e' un amica e' bene, affetto, non amore.  

OPPURE era amore ma per convenzione non osavate?


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' hai usato 'amarsi'?
> 
> Se e' un amica e' bene, affetto, non amore.
> 
> OPPURE era amore ma per convenzione non osavate?


Credo che sia perchè anche l'Amicizia, e lo scrivo con la maiuscola, può essere chiamata in un certo senso Amore...


----------



## Palladiano (7 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' hai usato 'amarsi'?
> 
> Se e' un amica e' bene, affetto, non amore.
> 
> OPPURE era amore ma per convenzione non osavate?


Per me il sentimento verso un amico vero quello del cuore
È assimilabile all'amore
È un tipo di amore


----------



## Palladiano (7 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che sia perchè anche l'Amicizia, e lo scrivo con la maiuscola, può essere chiamata in un certo senso Amore...


Ecco. Non ti avevo letto
La penso così


----------



## Nicka (7 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ecco. Non ti avevo letto
> La penso così


E' che vale lo stesso per me!


----------



## disincantata (7 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Per me il sentimento verso un amico vero quello del cuore
> È assimilabile all'amore
> È un tipo di amore



Ok pero' se si parla di amici anche amicizia lunga e profonda normalmente non si dice 'amarsi'.


----------



## Palladiano (7 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ok pero' se si parla di amici anche amicizia lunga e profonda normalmente non si dice 'amarsi'.


Per pudore?
Io al mio amico gliel'ho detto
Certo non : ti amo, sennò si preoccupava...


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

In spagnolo peninsolare non si usa normalmente "te amo" nelle coppie, ma "te quiero" e "te quiero mucho" che si usa anche in amicizia o nell'amore genitori-figli.


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tieni in considerazione l'età di Anna Frank.
> 
> ...


certo, però mi riferivo all'aforisma in sè... secondo me non è vero, prescindendo da chi l'ha detto.


----------



## lolapal (8 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma anche no...


Ciao caro twin 
Dove sei stato?


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo, però mi riferivo all'aforisma in sè... secondo me non è vero, prescindendo da chi l'ha detto.



Ciao

l'espressione è di una ragazzina con meno di 15 anni. 
Il succo è, secondo me, se viene a mancare l'armonia, mi sei ancora amico?
Spesso le amicizie si dimostrano nei momenti difficili e non quando tutto va bene. 
C'è del vero, secondo me. 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (8 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'espressione è di una ragazzina con meno di 15 anni.
> Il succo è, secondo me, se viene a mancare l'armonia, mi sei ancora amico?
> ...


infatti è lo stesso che dire che gli amici si vedono nel momento del bisogno.
E ti dirò: alla fine è pure vero che per conoscere una persona a tutto tondo (non necessariamente fino in fondo) ci devi litigare. ci sono tanti modi di litigare e il litigio è parte di una relazione affettiva (amicale e non). può arricchire il rapporto o addirittura mettervi fine.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> infatti è lo stesso che dire che gli amici si vedono nel momento del bisogno.
> E ti dirò: alla fine è pure vero che per conoscere una persona a tutto tondo (non necessariamente fino in fondo) ci devi litigare. ci sono tanti modi di litigare e il litigio è parte di una relazione affettiva (amicale e non). può arricchire il rapporto o addirittura mettervi fine.



Ciao

:up: perfetto!


Quando l'ho letto, mi ha fatto molta tenerezza. Certo, che se l'avesse espresso dieci anni dopo,
avrebbe forse usato altri termini. Ma il seme, l'aveva riconosciuto ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

La salma è la virtù dei morti. (cit.)


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La salma è la virtù dei morti. (cit.)



Direi la calma e la pazienza ... toccando l'eternità.


----------



## Palladiano (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La salma è la virtù dei morti. (cit.)


lanci l'argomento della settimana?



aver paura della morte non è nient'altro che sembrare sapiente senza esserlo, cioè credere di sapere quello che non si sa. Perché nessuno sa se per l'uomo la morte non sia per caso il più grande dei beni, eppure la temono come se sapessero bene che è il più grande dei mali


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'espressione è di una ragazzina con meno di 15 anni.
> Il succo è, secondo me, se viene a mancare l'armonia, mi sei ancora amico?
> ...


si ho capito che ha 15 anni... mi riferisco all'idea in sè, non all'autore. Non sono d'accordo che litigare con qualcuno sia l'unico modo di conoscerlo veramente.


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao caro twin
> Dove sei stato?


ciao carissima twin  qua e là... tutto ok?


----------



## Palladiano (10 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si ho capito che ha 15 anni... mi riferisco all'idea in sè, non all'autore. Non sono d'accordo che litigare con qualcuno sia l'unico modo di conoscerlo veramente.


No l'unico no
Però vedi un lato sotto stress. Quindi è un modo importante


----------



## Palladiano (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma insomma avete paura della morte o no?

"Detenuto cieco: Tu non temi la morte. Credi che questo ti renda forte, ma ti indebolisce. Bruce: Perché? 
Detenuto cieco: Come puoi muoverti più veloce possibile, lottare il più a lungo possibile, senza la più potente spinta dello spirito: la paura della morte?"

Cit. il cavaliere solitario


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> No l'unico no
> Però vedi un lato sotto stress. Quindi è un modo importante


sicuramente è importante.


----------



## Palladiano (12 Gennaio 2015)

3d in via di spegnimento
ma lo alimento per H7.

"la morte sorride a tutti; un uomo non può far altro che sorriderle di rimando"
(marco aurelio)


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (12 Gennaio 2015)

La morte non è niente. Sono solamente passato
dall'altra parte: è come fossi nascosto nella
stanza accanto.
Io sono sempre io e tu sei sempre tu. Quello che
eravamo prima l'uno per l'altro lo siamo ancora.
Chiamami con il nome che mi hai sempre dato,
che ti è familiare; parlami nello stesso modo
affettuoso che hai sempre usato. Non cambiare
tono di voce, non assumere un'aria solenne o
triste. Continua a ridere di quello che ci faceva
ridere, di quelle piccole cose che tanto ci
piacevano quando eravamo insieme.
Prega, sorridi, pensami!
Il mio nome sia sempre la parola familiare di
prima: pronuncialo senza la minima traccia
d'ombra o di tristezza.
La nostra vita conserva tutto il significato che
ha sempre avuto: è la stessa di prima, c'è una
continuità che non si spezza. Perché dovrei
essere fuori dai tuoi pensieri e dalla tua mente,
solo perché sono fuori dalla tua vista? Non sono
lontano, sono dall'altra parte, proprio dietro
l'angolo.
Rassicurati, va tutto bene. Ritroverai il mio
cuore, ne ritroverai la tenerezza purificata.
Asciuga le tue lacrime e non piangere, se mi
ami: il tuo sorriso è la mia pace.

(Sant'Agostino)

Inviai questo testo ad un'amica disperata che aveva perso il suo compagno dopo una lunga malattia. Mi scrisse che le dava conforto ....


----------



## Palladiano (12 Gennaio 2015)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> La morte non è niente. Sono solamente passato
> dall'altra parte: è come fossi nascosto nella
> stanza accanto.
> Io sono sempre io e tu sei sempre tu. Quello che
> ...


wow


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

*Zoccolandia*

La virtù del morto sta nella rigidità  ultima. (cit il cazzo)


----------



## Palladiano (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La virtù del morto sta nella rigidità ultima. (cit il cazzo)


veramente il tema è la morte. non il morto.


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

sulla morte, non mi va di riflettere. L'ho già fatto. 
Ed è estremamente personale, perché non è stato in termini astratti. 
Credo si capisca. 
Al prossimo tema ritornerò ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sulla morte, non mi va di riflettere. L'ho già fatto.
> Ed è estremamente personale, perché non è stato in termini astratti.
> ...


opssss.

scusa sienne.

il guaio di essere idioti è non saper pensare. ti prego proponi tu un tema. in fondo oggi è lunedì. e di lunedì si ricomincia sempre.


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> opssss.
> 
> scusa sienne.
> 
> il guaio di essere idioti è non saper pensare. ti prego proponi tu un tema. in fondo oggi è lunedì. e di lunedì si ricomincia sempre.



Ciao

ma mica ti devi scusare. Nessuno sfugge, prima o poi  ... 

Proponete. Sono aperta per tutto. 
Io propongo il dubbio. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma mica ti devi scusare. Nessuno sfugge, prima o poi  ...
> 
> ...


bello.
dubbio=percezione


----------



## Palladiano (12 Gennaio 2015)

"Dubitare di tutto o credere a tutto sono due soluzioni ugualmente comode che ci dispensano, l'una come l'altra, dal riflettere. "


----------



## Palladiano (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne, come si dice dubbio in tedesco?


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> sienne, come si dice dubbio in tedesco?



Ciao

Der Zweifel ... 

C'è la parola Zwei, che significa due ... essere tagliati in due ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Der Zweifel ...
> 
> ...


ahhhh!!!

zwei...... 
vedi quanto il latino e il tedesco hanno comune.

dubbio deriva da duo. essere incerti fra pensieri diversi e contrari cioè essere incerti tra due istanze. e zwei in tedesco non vuol dire proprio due?


----------



## Palladiano (12 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> bello.
> dubbio=percezione


spiega perché percezione


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ahhhh!!!
> 
> zwei......
> vedi quanto il latino e il tedesco hanno comune.
> ...



Ciao

infatti. L'ho aggiunto all'altro post ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti. L'ho aggiunto all'altro post ...
> 
> ...


ah non lo avevo letto tutto 
mi sono fermato al verbo

oggi sono davvero rincoglionito


----------



## sienne (13 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

un vecchio proverbio tedesco mi è tornato in mente. 
Un professore all'università di Basilea lo diceva spesso:

"Junge Studenten wissen im ersten Jahr alles, 
im zweiten zweifeln sie, im dritten fangen sie an zu lernen."


Traduzione: 
I giovani studenti sanno tutto nel primo anno,
nel secondo iniziano a dubitare, nel terzo iniziano ad imparare. 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (13 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un vecchio proverbio tedesco mi è tornato in mente.
> Un professore all'università di Basilea lo diceva spesso:
> ...


buongiorno.

Se un uomo parte da certezze, terminerà con i dubbi; ma se si contenta di cominciare con dubbi, terminerà con certezze.
(Bacone)


----------



## Palladiano (13 Gennaio 2015)

tutti gli aforismi evidenziano quanto il dubbio sia alla base della conoscenza e frutto di intelligenza.
L'esser divisi tra due scelte impone di prendere una decisione e quindi il ragionamento, la riflessione.
per questo dubitare è stimolo. è non accettare scelte preconfezionate. Quindi non è da tutti. dubito ergo cogito....
nello stesso tempo il dubitare di tutto a tutti i costi diventa irrisolutezza. che è propria degli sciocchi.

sienne, lo sai che con gli sciocchi non cavi un ragno dal buco? (cfr altro 3d )


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2015)

a me è sempre piaciuto uno famoso di Nietzsche: "Tutto ciò che è profondo ama la maschera."


----------



## Palladiano (13 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> a me è sempre piaciuto uno famoso di Nietzsche: "Tutto ciò che è profondo ama la maschera."


ciao nobody, perché ti piace?
sai sono interessato da sempre al concetto della maschera.
però ho sempre creduto che il profondo è l'unica cosa non mascherabile. celabile, ma non mascherabile.
forse però non ho capito bene l'aforisma di nietzsche


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ciao nobody, perché ti piace?
> sai sono interessato da sempre al concetto della maschera.
> però ho sempre creduto che il profondo è l'unica cosa non mascherabile. celabile, ma non mascherabile.
> forse però non ho capito bene l'aforisma di nietzsche


Io ho sempre pensato che fondamentalmente tutto ciò che è nel profondo ha necessità di maschera, perchè non tutto è capibile. Non tutto è accettabile, sia per chi ha quel qualcosa nel profondo, sia per chi ci sta intorno. Non tutto è mostrabile, forse per pudore, forse per gelosia, forse per mancanza di voglia di spiegarsi.
Il profondo è l'unica cosa che consciamente mascheri, anche per una sorta di protezione.
 Che poi venga in superficie è indubbio ed è naturale...


----------



## zadig (13 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che fondamentalmente tutto ciò che è nel profondo ha necessità di maschera, perchè non tutto è capibile. Non tutto è accettabile, sia per chi ha quel qualcosa nel profondo, sia per chi ci sta intorno. Non tutto è mostrabile, forse per pudore, forse per gelosia, forse per mancanza di voglia di spiegarsi.
> Il profondo è l'unica cosa che consciamente mascheri, anche per una sorta di protezione.
> Che poi venga in superficie è indubbio ed è naturale...


il nostro profondo spesso è mascherato perfino con noi stessi.


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> è mascherato perfino con noi stessi.


Solo fino al momento in cui diventi consapevole...


----------



## zadig (13 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo fino al momento in cui diventi consapevole...


io non credo di conoscermi così a fondo, totalmente.


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> io non credo di conoscermi così a fondo, totalmente.


Per conoscerti profondamente e totalmente dovresti vivere mille vite...e alla fine non ti conoscerti comunque...
Ad ogni modo capitano situazioni che ti fanno scoprire alcuni lati che erano nascosti, dei quali forse avevi il sentore, ma che non vengono fuori se non tirati con le pinze.
Abbiamo talmente tante sfaccettature, sfumature, "tare" mentali che è impossibile il conoscersi davvero.
Tutte queste sfaccettature poi non sono mai fisse, ma possono variare a seconda della persona che abbiamo davanti...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che sia perchè anche l'Amicizia, e lo scrivo con la maiuscola, può essere chiamata in un certo senso Amore...



quototi


----------



## Palladiano (13 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che fondamentalmente tutto ciò che è nel profondo ha necessità di maschera, perchè non tutto è capibile. Non tutto è accettabile, sia per chi ha quel qualcosa nel profondo, sia per chi ci sta intorno. Non tutto è mostrabile, forse per pudore, forse per gelosia, forse per mancanza di voglia di spiegarsi.
> Il profondo è l'unica cosa che consciamente mascheri, anche per una sorta di protezione.
> Che poi venga in superficie è indubbio ed è naturale...


allora abbiamo un concerto di maschera diverso.

concordo che alcune cose del ns profondo debbano restare celate, ma appunto non mascherate. io vedo la maschera come una finzione consapevole. che si indossa per svariati motivi il più delle volte (le più nobili) per difesa o per paura. ma il profondo a mio avviso ciascuno di noi lo conosce da sè e non lo maschera almeno non a sè stesso. io intendevo l'aforisma di nieztsche come rivolto a se stessi.


----------



## Nicka (13 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> allora abbiamo un concerto di maschera diverso.
> 
> concordo che alcune cose del ns profondo debbano restare celate, ma appunto non mascherate. io vedo la maschera come una finzione consapevole. che si indossa per svariati motivi il più delle volte (le più nobili) per difesa o per paura. ma il profondo a mio avviso ciascuno di noi lo conosce da sè e non lo maschera almeno non a sè stesso. io intendevo l'aforisma di nieztsche come rivolto a se stessi.


Il mascherarle o celarle, se è per difesa o paura, le vedo come due cose che si possono in un certo senso sovrapporre.
Nascondo una cosa al mondo, ma nel momento in cui la nascondo ci metto un velo sopra, che può essere appunto una maschera...
Ora mi incarto eh! 
Il profondo non credo che lo si possa conoscere a fondo...e a volte si maschera proprio quella parte di cui non si ha questa grande consapevolezza.


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ciao nobody, perché ti piace?
> sai sono interessato da sempre al concetto della maschera.
> però ho sempre creduto che il profondo è l'unica cosa non mascherabile. celabile, ma non mascherabile.
> forse però non ho capito bene l'aforisma di nietzsche


ciao!  Perchè lo trovo sorprendentemente vero... la Natura in profondità si maschera, immagina solo il principio di indeterminazione. Incredibile.
Ed anche la nostra coscienza ama la maschera. Direi che ne ha bisogno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2015)

Prendi tempo per riflettere, ma quando è giunta l'ora di agire smetti di pensare e scendi in campo.
N.Bonaparte
Una nave in porto è sicura, ma non è questo lo scopo per cui è stata costruita.
P.Coelho


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Prendi tempo per riflettere, ma quando è giunta l'ora di agire smetti di pensare e scendi in campo.
> N.Bonaparte
> *Una nave in porto è sicura, ma non è questo lo scopo per cui è stata costruita.*
> P.Coelho


bello! Mi ricorda: fatti non foste a viver come bruti, ma per seguir virtute e conoscenza.


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

pensieri sparsi sul dubbio ... 

Il dubbio è un pregio, se funge da motore per voler andare oltre, per voler vedere dietro la tenda. 

Ma è un grande male, quando un avvenimento fa crollare i punti di riferimento ... come un tradimento. La percezione si spacca in due, in tre, in mille ... si diviene increduli verso i propri modi di decodificazione dei segnali. Un sorriso, cosa significa ora esattamente? Quella parola sta forse ad indicare altro? ecc. Può dilagarsi come una macchia d'olio su tutto. Su tutto ciò che ci circonda ... anche sulla cassiera. Il mondo assume un altro sapore, colore ... e cambia di continuo, perché non si sa più ... il dubbio regna. Il dubbio attacca la fiducia che avevamo nei nostri sensi, nel nostro modo di comprendere ... e che ci facevano comunicare con il mondo. La nostra percezione delle cose ha fallito, perché non abbiamo decodificato in modo giusto ... dietro a tutto, si nascondeva un'altra scena ... 


PS: era questo che intendevi Caciotta, quando hai espresso "la percezione"? ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (24 Gennaio 2015)

"Le cicatrici sono aperture attraverso le quali un essere entra nella solitudine dell’altro."

 Frida Kahlo


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> "Le cicatrici sono aperture attraverso le quali un essere entra nella solitudine dell’altro."
> 
> Frida Kahlo


Miseriaccia
È fuori dalla mia portata.
Quando mi assale il pessimismo la rileggerò


----------



## lolapal (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Miseriaccia
> È fuori dalla mia portata.
> Quando mi assale il pessimismo la rileggerò



Io lo leggo in modalità ottimistica...


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io lo leggo in modalità ottimistica...


Allora spiega


----------



## lolapal (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Allora spiega



Ci provo: entrare nella sofferenza dell'altro attraverso le cicatrici la vedo una cosa empatica e, per me, la capacità di essere empatici ha accezione positiva. In più, capita anche che certe cicatrici si assomiglino e riconoscendo le tue, curo anche le mie... e viceversa... e non sei più solo...

Spero di aver spiegato...


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ci provo: entrare nella sofferenza dell'altro attraverso le cicatrici la vedo una cosa empatica e, per me, la capacità di essere empatici ha accezione positiva. In più, capita anche che certe cicatrici si assomiglino e riconoscendo le tue, curo anche le mie... e viceversa... e non sei più solo...
> 
> Spero di aver spiegato...


Wow
Si, molto bene


----------



## Fantastica (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao!  Perchè lo trovo sorprendentemente vero... la Natura in profondità si maschera, immagina solo il principio di indeterminazione. Incredibile.
> Ed anche la nostra coscienza ama la maschera. Direi che ne ha bisogno.


Quoto. Nietzsche conosceva assai bene la cultura greca antica. Il teatro greco esige la maschera (in latino "persona"!), perché solo da una maschera si può dire la verità, altrimenti ineffabile (e terribile). È poi ancora la distinzione tra finto e falso. Per Nietzsche la potenze del falso sono sempre nude di maschera, sono sincere.


----------



## sienne (25 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ci provo: entrare nella sofferenza dell'altro attraverso le cicatrici la vedo una cosa empatica e, per me, la capacità di essere empatici ha accezione positiva. In più, capita anche che certe cicatrici si assomiglino e riconoscendo le tue, curo anche le mie... e viceversa... e non sei più solo...
> 
> Spero di aver spiegato...



Ciao

si, hai spiegato molto bene  

OT

Personalmente non dò una valenza alla capacità di capire lo stato emotivo ecc. di una persona. Ma nelle reazioni / decisioni che ne conseguono. Ci sono persone che usano questa capacità a proprio vantaggio ecc. 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (25 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, hai spiegato molto bene
> 
> ...


Buongiorno Sienne 
Grazie.

OT (che poi forse neanche tanto...)

Logico è che dipende da come si utilizza una capacità, però io distinguo tra empatici e intuitivi: i primi riescono a mettersi nei panni dell'altro, e provano ad aiutare, se l'altro lo vuole; i secondi capiscono ma non sentono (to feel in inglese), non s'immedesimano, e quindi possono usare quello che intuiscono a loro vantaggio, se particolarmente stronzi.
Poi ci sono gli iper-empatici, che sentono così tanto gli altri da dimenticare se stessi.
Infine, ci sono gli iper-stronzi che si approfittano della disponibilità altrui e non sanno cos'è il rispetto...


----------



## Fantastica (25 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno Sienne
> Grazie.
> 
> OT (che poi forse neanche tanto...)
> ...


Interessante categorizzazione, devi aver riflettuto a lungo su questo tema!
Se devo scegliere tra questi qualcuno che sappia aiutarmi davvero, opterei sicuramente per l'intuitivo, meglio, un intuitivo con un 20% di empatia sciolto nel sangue. 
Però non c'è nessuno meglio dell'empatico per consolare quando capire non serve; ma è la sola occasione in cui è davvero prezioso, secondo me.


----------



## sienne (25 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno Sienne
> Grazie.
> 
> OT (che poi forse neanche tanto...)
> ...



Ciao

questa parte, però, non fa parte dell'empatia, ma di un comportamento pro-sociale. Che tale comportamento necessità l'empatia, è vero. Inoltre, c'è da considerare, il tipo di aiuto che si propone. Chi prova empatia e attua atteggiamenti pro-sociali, parte dal soggetto e non da se stesso, cioè, propone e aiuta secondo il soggetto e non per come lo farebbe lui. 

Almeno così, l'ho sempre capito ... 

Ma molto interessante la tua distinzione. 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (25 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Interessante categorizzazione, devi aver riflettuto a lungo su questo tema!
> Se devo scegliere tra questi qualcuno che sappia aiutarmi davvero, opterei sicuramente per l'intuitivo, meglio, un intuitivo con un 20% di empatia sciolto nel sangue.
> Però non c'è nessuno meglio dell'empatico per consolare quando capire non serve; ma è la sola occasione in cui è davvero prezioso, secondo me.


Buongiorno Fantastica 
Non è una vera e propria categorizzazione, nel senso che più o meno tutti avremmo la capacità di intuire e/o sentire l'altro, è che poi ci sono altre componenti che s'innescano e s'innestano e fanno poi una persona... diciamo che in un certo senso le mie "categorie" sono delle estremizzazioni, perché anche in buonafede si può non percepire bene l'altro, proprio perché filtrato anche da tutte le altre componenti...

Ma io sono contorta, cmq... 



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questa parte, però, non fa parte dell'empatia, ma di un comportamento pro-sociale. Che tale comportamento necessità l'empatia, è vero. Inoltre, c'è da considerare, il tipo di aiuto che si propone. Chi prova empatia e attua atteggiamenti pro-sociali, parte dal soggetto e non da se stesso, cioè, propone e aiuta secondo il soggetto e non per come lo farebbe lui.
> 
> ...


Dovrebbe essere come dici tu e sicuramente chi riesce in pieno ad aiutare ponendosi in modo pieno verso l'altro è dotato di strumenti e razionalità che vanno oltre l'essere solo empatici...


----------



## Palladiano (25 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno Fantastica
> Non è una vera e propria categorizzazione, nel senso che più o meno tutti avremmo la capacità di intuire e/o sentire l'altro, è che poi ci sono altre componenti che s'innescano e s'innestano e fanno poi una persona... diciamo che in un certo senso le mie "categorie" sono delle estremizzazioni, perché anche in buonafede si può non percepire bene l'altro, proprio perché filtrato anche da tutte le altre componenti...
> 
> Ma io sono contorta, cmq...
> ...


Contorta?
Non mi pare proprio.
Mi è piaciuto quello che hai scritto.
Qualche iper stronzo c'è pure qua dentro


----------



## sienne (6 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao


"Se vinci, non dire niente. Se perdi, dì ancora meno".

Paul Brown


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Febbraio 2015)

Il problema dell'umanità é che gli stupidi sono strasicuri mentre gli intelligenti sono pieni di dubbi. B.Russell


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2015)

Ricordati che si sta con qualcuno con cui si possano esprimere i propri sentimenti, non con chi li fa reprimere, facendo sentire l'altro chiuso in una gabbia.

- Caterina Kotia Marchese -


----------



## Ecate (13 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ricordati che si sta con qualcuno con cui si possano esprimere i propri sentimenti, non con chi li fa reprimere, facendo sentire l'altro chiuso in una gabbia.
> 
> - Caterina Kotia Marchese -



sembra per me


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> sembra per me


Anche per me..
Stare con qualcuno che insegue una situazione invece che una persona fa si che non ci sia spazio per le tue emozioni. La situazione è quello che conta, non la persona, e meno ancora le sue emozioni.

E se tu insegui la stessa cosa può anche funzionare bene.
Dipende cosa vuoi. Tu cosa vuoi?


----------



## Ecate (13 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Anche per me..
> Stare con qualcuno che insegue una situazione invece che una persona fa si che non ci sia spazio per le tue emozioni. La situazione è quello che conta, non la persona, e meno ancora le sue emozioni.
> 
> E se tu insegui la stessa cosa può anche funzionare bene.
> Dipende cosa vuoi. Tu cosa vuoi?


Voglio essere vista e riconosciuta 
non voglio essere inchiodata a definizioni in cui non mi riconosco o che riconosco come miei limiti che intendo superare
Voglio vedere e riconoscere 
non voglio più venerare e collaborare a costruire un'immagine
Voglio essere ascoltata
non interrogata
ma soprattutto sentire le emozioni di chi ho di fronte
che vengano sentite le mie
senza paura
senza cautele


----------



## feather (13 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Voglio essere vista e riconosciuta
> non voglio essere inchiodata a definizioni in cui non mi riconosco o che riconosco come miei limiti che intendo superare
> Voglio vedere e riconoscere
> non voglio più venerare e collaborare a costruire un'immagine
> ...


Continuo a chiedermi cosa sia che ha fatto scattare il meccanismo da "devo avere l'approvazione sociale a tutti i costi" a "voglio sentire e vivere le mie emozioni"


----------



## Ecate (13 Febbraio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Continuo a chiedermi cosa sia che ha fatto scattare il meccanismo da "devo avere l'approvazione sociale a tutti i costi" a "voglio sentire e vivere le mie emozioni"


L'approvazione sociale non l'ho mai cercata.
Anzi, le mie grandi scelte sono state disapprovate e combattute.
La mia storia con Misha aveva incontrato la disapprovazione e la guerra psicologica con la mia famiglia; 
la mia storia con mio marito anche.
lentamente l'hanno accettato
non del tutto, ma è più accettabile di un divorzio
Misha l'avrebbero accettato allo stesso modo, forse anche con più facilità; solo che ero molto giovane.
Sia Misha che mio marito per motivi diversi erano "imbarazzanti"
Per i criteri del mio ambiente ovviamente.
Ora non lo sono ne l'uno ne l'altro, o lo sono pochissimo e per motivi molto diversi.
quello che è ritenuto inaccettabile ora è la separazione


----------



## disincantata (13 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> L'approvazione sociale non l'ho mai cercata.
> Anzi, le mie grandi scelte sono state disapprovate e combattute.
> La mia storia con Misha aveva incontrato la disapprovazione e la guerra psicologica con la mia famiglia;
> la mia storia con mio marito anche.
> ...



Se ne faranno una ragione.


----------



## Ecate (13 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ne faranno una ragione.


Per forza


----------



## Ecate (14 Febbraio 2015)

Feather
io sono sempre stata sull'onda "voglio vivere le mie emozioni"
questo mi ha sempre portata a fare guerre nucleari
Le guerre stancano
tendono a diventare autonome
a far dimenticare il casus belli
diventano indipendenti
Ho sputato sangue per difendere il mio amore
per difendere la mia scelta
memore del passato 
di come mi ha fatto male la resa
mi ci sono tuffata a capofitto
e ho combattuto per lui contro il resto del mondo
Mi ci sono abituata
è diventata la mia ragione di vita
tanto che ho fatto fatica a capire che l'amore si era consumato
poi l'ho intuito
poi l'ho accettato


----------



## feather (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> questo mi ha sempre portata a fare guerre nucleari
> Le guerre stancano
> tendono a diventare autonome
> a far dimenticare il casus belli


Più scrivi e più mi par di capire che sei immersa in una specie di tribù dove tutti si fanno i cazzi degli altri e ci sono rigidi canoni da rispettare.
Finché rimani in quella tribù avrai sempre una guerra in corso. 
Mi sa che è meglio se chiedi l'indipendenza e te ne tiri fuori. Le lunghe guerre logorano e non lasciano vincitori sul campo.
In genere la guerra la vince o chi è meglio armato o chi riesce a sostenerla più a lungo.
Finché farai e ti sentirai parte della tribù, almeno in senso culturale, la guerra non finirà mai.
Mi pare tu abbia già dimostrato l'incompatibilità tua con i canoni di suddetta tribù.


----------



## feather (16 Febbraio 2015)

"Maggiore è l'insicurezza, più grande è l'opportunità per la tua anima di espandersi e diventare fiera e impavida. Maggiore è la protezione, più debole diverrai in egual misura."


----------



## lolapal (18 Febbraio 2015)

"Tutti sono utili, nessuno è indispensabile."


----------



## zanna (18 Febbraio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> "Tutti sono utili, nessuno è indispensabile."


Ci sarebbe pure la variante che relativizza questo detto ...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ci sarebbe pure la variante che relativizza questo detto ...


Cioè?


----------



## zanna (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?


"Tutti sono utili, nessuno è indispensabile ... me per primo" in questa versione davvero nessuno è immune nell'altra invece chi parla è come se lo fosse ... o per lo meno così viene percepito


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Febbraio 2015)

Un esperto è un uomo che ha fatto tutti gli errori che è possibile compiere, in un campo molto ristretto.
N. Bohr


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un esperto è un uomo che ha fatto tutti gli errori che è possibile compiere, in un campo molto ristretto.
> N. Bohr



E come disse Plank, questo è quanto.


----------



## lolapal (22 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> "Tutti sono utili, nessuno è indispensabile ... *me per primo*" in questa versione davvero nessuno è immune nell'altra invece chi parla è come se lo fosse ... o per lo meno così viene percepito


...per me era sottointeso...

è buffo quanto ci facciamo influenzare dal nostro punto di vista leggendo gli altri...


----------



## feather (23 Febbraio 2015)

“Death is not the greatest loss in life. The greatest loss is what dies inside us while we live.” ~ Norman Cousins


----------



## feather (28 Febbraio 2015)

Non affannarti a cercare di farti comprendere da chiunque, solo chi ha un’anima uguale alla tua, ti comprenderà...

Y. Marzukevich


----------



## feather (1 Marzo 2015)

"For me, calling the universe 'god' does not accurately convey my experience of it. Rather than making the universe my god, I prefer to view my experience as one of having gone beyond the god-oriented paradigm, from 'having a god' to embracing something more elemental and profound: Life Itself, the Cosmos Itself, as an ever-changing tapestry in which I am one thread contributing to the living pattern." 
~ Karyn M.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2015)

Ciao

_"Manche Leute glauben, Durchhalten macht uns stark. 
Doch manchmal stärkt uns gerade das Loslassen." _

Hermann Hesse


Traduzione:

Alcuni credono che tenere duri renda più forti, 
ma a volte è proprio il lasciarsi andare che lo fa. 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (15 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> _"Manche Leute glauben, Durchhalten macht uns stark.
> Doch manchmal stärkt uns gerade das Loslassen." _
> ...


Bello. Vero.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Marzo 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> _"Manche Leute glauben, Durchhalten macht uns stark.
> Doch manchmal stärkt uns gerade das Loslassen." _
> ...


è verissimo. provato sulla mia pelle


----------



## Eratò (19 Marzo 2015)

*A nome del grande e unico H7*

"Essere una buona persona è difficile ma essere un buon padre è un impresa titanica.Auguri a tutti i papà "


----------



## brenin (17 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> "Essere una buona persona è difficile ma essere un buon padre è un impresa titanica.Auguri a tutti i papà "


Se è un'impresa titanica per noi papà, figuriamoci per le mamme ( almeno per i primi anni ).

Piccolo contributo,in tema di aforismi - dal libro " il filosofo ed il lupo " di M. Rowlands

" Siamo al nostro meglio quando il pit bull della vita ci afferra per la gola e ci immobilizza a terra. E noi siamo solo cuccioli di tre mesi che possono essere facilmente sbranati(...) Ma dalle profondità del nostro essere sale un ringhio , un ringhio calmo e sonoro, che contrasta con la nostra tenera età e la nostra fragilità esistenziale. "


----------



## brenin (8 Maggio 2015)

Le persone benevoli sono esigenti con se stesse,le persone meschine sono esigenti con gli altri.

Confucio


----------



## brenin (12 Maggio 2015)

Tre aforismi in tema di eleganza :

 " Per una donna, l’abito più elegante è l’abbraccio dell’uomo che ama. "
 (Yves Saint Laurent)

 " L’eleganza deve essere la giusta combinazione di distinzione, naturalezza, cura e semplicità. Fuori da questo, credetemi, non c’è eleganza. Solo pretesa. "
 (Christian Dior) 

" The elegance is not being noticed, but being remembered ".
( G. Armani )


----------



## Spot (12 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> _"Manche Leute glauben, Durchhalten macht uns stark.
> Doch manchmal stärkt uns gerade das Loslassen." _
> ...


Mi piace. Presa da che opera?


----------



## brenin (13 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mi piace. Presa da che opera?


Se non erro è solo un aforisma.


----------



## brenin (21 Maggio 2015)

Un popolo che elegge corrotti, impostori, ladri, traditori, non è vittima, è complice.

 (George Orwell)


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Maggio 2015)

Non chiederti cosa il tuo Paese può fare per te, ma compila il modulo AR2 rev. 2012 e spediscilo mediante raccomandata senza A.R. a "Agenzia delle Entrate - Centro operativo - Via Rio Sparto 21 - 65129 Pescara" (J. F. Kennedy, aforismi venuti male)


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non chiederti cosa il tuo Paese può fare per te, ma compila il modulo AR2 rev. 2012 e spediscilo mediante raccomandata senza A.R. a "Agenzia delle Entrate - Centro operativo - Via Rio Sparto 21 - 65129 Pescara" (J. F. Kennedy, aforismi venuti male)


Giusto.:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

posso citare una battuta di woody invece che un detestabile aforisma?

"Il mio primo film era così brutto, che in sette stati americani aveva sostituito la pena di morte."
adoro
 a moltimody , invece sta sulle palle


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non chiederti cosa il tuo Paese può fare per te, ma compila il* modulo AR2 rev. 2012 *e spediscilo mediante raccomandata senza A.R. a "Agenzia delle Entrate - Centro operativo - Via Rio Sparto 21 - 65129 Pescara" (J. F. Kennedy, aforismi venuti male)



che cos'è?


----------



## Eratò (22 Maggio 2015)

Una canzone meglio di un aforisma[video=youtube_share;Kt0cEIaftyA]http://youtu.be/Kt0cEIaftyA[/video]


----------



## Spot (23 Maggio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non chiederti cosa il tuo Paese può fare per te, ma compila il modulo AR2 rev. 2012 e spediscilo mediante raccomandata senza A.R. a "Agenzia delle Entrate - Centro operativo - Via Rio Sparto 21 - 65129 Pescara" (J. F. Kennedy, aforismi venuti male)


Geniale.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Maggio 2015)

"Tenerissimo questo gattino." (Clint Eastwood, "Ispettore Callaghan il caso Scorpio è tuo", 1971)


----------

